# erste server zusammengelegt



## Veldo (20. September 2012)

Servus,

anscheind hat gestern seit gestern nacht einige server Guldan Anu Barak frostwolf jetzt schon zusammen gelegt, z.b gestern mittag war ich allein an der geschmolzenen front, heut mittag 20-30 horde und alianz spieler verschiedener server,


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. September 2012)

Das ist das dynamische Questgebiets-System, was Blizzard mit 5.x eingeführt hat.

Es dient dazu, Questgebiete voller zu machen.


----------



## Veldo (20. September 2012)

scheinbar wurde es erst seit gestern aktiviert weil veil die gebiete waren vorgestern fast leer

das hauptproblem ist wie ich mitgekriegt habe haben die pvp und pve server zusammengelegt und die armen pve- Spiler regen sich jetzt furchtbar auf


----------



## Flavastulta (20. September 2012)

Ich weiß schon, warum ich letzte Woche 3 Tage lang Rare-Mobs gesucht habe, um die Erfolge vollzumachen...


----------



## schenkbael (20. September 2012)

Heute auf "Aegwynn": Schlacht am Dunklen Portal mit Hordies von verschiedenen Server


----------



## Doofkatze (20. September 2012)

Server wurden NICHT zusammengelegt.

Es gibt einzelne Zonen, die nun stärker bevölkert sind, weil sonst dort zu wenig los wäre bzw. weil man sonst teilweise alleine ist.

Bitte nicht verwechseln.
Cross-Realm zones were designed to fix lower level zones that are dead, not low population realms. The game isn't likely to support people that want to opt out of Cross-Realm zones.<li>A Cross-Realm Auction House has been talked about, but it would be hard to do it right and dynamically. It is something being considering for the lowest population realms though.


----------



## Veldo (20. September 2012)

die gebietserver wurden zusammengelegt, war je auch geplant, es war nur unklar wann blizz das vorhatte ich denk mal blizz wird es bei den gebietserver nicht belassen und zu mop die restlichen Realmserver soweit möglich zusammenlegen,
weil allein mit den gebietservern bringt es kein leben in die bude


----------



## Fremder123 (20. September 2012)

Man sieht also die Charaktere der anderen Realms? Es ist nicht instanziert für jeden einzelnen?


----------



## Tikume (20. September 2012)

Veldo schrieb:


> das hauptproblem ist wie ich mitgekriegt habe haben die pvp und pve server zusammengelegt und die armen pve- Spiler regen sich jetzt furchtbar auf



Öhm und wieso regen die sich auf?


----------



## Doofkatze (20. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Man sieht also die Charaktere der anderen Realms? Es ist nicht instanziert für jeden einzelnen?



Für jedes Gebiet unterschiedlich wird bewertet, in wie weit das Gebiet unterbevölkert ist und daraufhin werden Charaktere anderer Realms auf das Gebiet zugewiesen.

Während Gruppenmitglieder immer in deiner Version des Gebietes sind, so werden wohl allgemein auch Servercharaktere je nach plötzlicher Überbevölkerung in eine andere Version (Instanz) des Gebietes gesteckt, sodass es dann passieren kann, das du mit deinen 4 Gruppenmitgliedern vom Server + X vom Server Y in einer Version oder Instanz lassen, während andere Servermitglieder in einer zweiten Version landen, was sich natürlich durch gegenseitige Invites ändern kann.


Allerdings scheint es mir nach dem ersten raushören so, als wenn gar keine zweite Instanz gebildet wird und wie bei Geschmolzene Front-X-Realm-ON dann alle Spieler sichtbar sind.
Bei Gebietsüberschreitung ändert sich das dann wohl wieder. Sprich Sümpfe des Elendes bist du alleine, weil da X-Realm nicht an ist, in den verwüsteten Landes ist es an und dort tummeln sich 300 Spieler 

Getestet habe ich 0.


@ Tikume. Wenn mehr los ist, gibts evtl. auch weniger Erze, Kräuter und rare Mobs. 3 Realms = evtl. auch 3mal weniger.


----------



## Seridan (20. September 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Öhm und wieso regen die sich auf?



Naja vermutlich weil sie als pve spieler nun von pvp spielern angegrifen werden können (vermute ich mal)?


----------



## Veldo (20. September 2012)

open pvp ist wieder da wie habe ich das vermisst an der geschmolzenen front


----------



## Seridan (20. September 2012)

Veldo schrieb:


> open pvp ist wieder da wie habe ich das vermisst an der geschmolzenen front



Ich denke das sehen besagte pve spieler anders.


----------



## Doofkatze (20. September 2012)

Seridan schrieb:


> Naja vermutlich weil sie als pve spieler nun von pvp spielern angegrifen werden können (vermute ich mal)?




Die verschiedenen Server werden weiterhin getrennt. Ein PVP-Server wird nicht mit einem PVE-Server zusammengeschlossen.
Wie bereits gesagt: 

Auf PVP-Servern ist mehr los, was auch bedeutet, das es gefährlicher und auch unfairer wird, wenn sich die falschen Leute aus den falschen Gründen zusammenschließen
Auf PVE-Servern ist mehr los, sodass es nun spürbar weniger Platz geben wird. Leere Gebiete abfarmen gibt es nicht mehr. Und auch beim twinken sollte das auffallen, wenn plötzlich andere Mitspieler auf die gleichen Mobs einschlagen. 

So hat eben alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Seridan (20. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Die verschiedenen Server werden weiterhin getrennt. Ein PVP-Server wird nicht mit einem PVE-Server zusammengeschlossen.



Ich habe mich nur auf die Aussage von Veldo bezogen


> das hauptproblem ist wie ich mitgekriegt habe haben die pvp und pve server zusammengelegt und die armen pve- Spiler regen sich jetzt furchtbar auf



Selber konnte ich es noch nicht testen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (20. September 2012)

Veldo schrieb:


> open pvp ist wieder da wie habe ich das vermisst an der geschmolzenen front



da war ich heute im halbschlaf, da mir noch ein eifolg fehlt und ich wurde schnell wieder wach.... alles voller leichen, um die mobs wird sich geprügelt. ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, ist wohl geschmackssache...für mein vorhaben konnte ich es nicht gebrauchen... 5 tode in 10min und nicht annähernd eine quest beendet, habe ich mich dann doch wieder fürs arbeiten entschieden


----------



## Saji (20. September 2012)

Seridan schrieb:


> Ich denke das sehen besagte pve spieler anders.



Wenn mein Char dabei zwangsweise PvP aktiviert hat sehe ich das allerdings anders. Ich spiele auf einem PvE Realm weil ich eben nicht von anderen Spieler gegankt werden möchte.


----------



## Seridan (20. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Wenn mein Char dabei zwangsweise PvP aktiviert hat sehe ich das allerdings anders. Ich spiele auf einem PvE Realm weil ich eben nicht von anderen Spieler gegankt werden möchte.



Und ich gebe dir auch vollkommen recht. Aber ich denke, sollte es das problem wirklich geben, wird es schnellstmöglich behoben.


----------



## RedShirt (20. September 2012)

Es kommen angeblich ganz langsam neue Server dazu - also untereinander als "Pool". Haben noch nicht alle CRZ.


----------



## NoGravitá (20. September 2012)

schenkbael schrieb:


> Heute auf "Aegwynn": Schlacht am Dunklen Portal mit Hordies von verschiedenen Server



Ja, mit Frostwolf habt ihr es viel zu tun gehabt , und nun gammelt ihr vor OG rum


----------



## Doofkatze (20. September 2012)

*Wie funktioniert das Ganze bei PvP- und PvE-Realms? Werden diese Realmtypen miteinander geteilt?*
Nein. Realmtypen werden passend zueinander ausgewählt. Befindet ihr euch also in einem PvE-Realm, werdet ihr nur mit anderen PvE-Realms verbunden. Dasselbe gilt für RP-Realmtypen und die Verbindung von RP-PvP mit RP-PvP und RP-PvE mit RP-PvE. Wir freuen uns jedoch auf konstruktive Rückmeldungen während der Testphase dieser neuen Technologie.

*Wie funktionieren RID-Gruppen? Auf welchem Realmtypen würden wir dann spielen?*
Wenn ihr eine Gruppe mit jemandem von einem anderen Regeltyp (beispielsweise per Real ID) bildet und euch in eine realmübergreifende Zone begebt, gelten für euch die Regeln des Realmtyps dieses Spielers. Seid ihr also auf einem PvP-Realm und ein Freund schließt sich eurer Gruppe von einem PvE-Realm an und betritt eine realmübergreifende Zone, dann befindet sich die Gruppe auf einem der PVP-Realm-Cluster und verwendet die Regeln des PvP-Realms.


----------



## Saji (20. September 2012)

Seridan schrieb:


> Und ich gebe dir auch vollkommen recht. Aber ich denke, sollte es das problem wirklich geben, wird es schnellstmöglich behoben.



Sehe ich auch so. Sonst wäre die Einteilung in PvE und PvP Realms bald obsolet.


----------



## Noti (20. September 2012)

*KRIEG!!! *Überall krieg.....


----------



## Pluto-X (20. September 2012)

Ich finde das System ganz gut, da ich keine leeren Gebiete mag. Und heute war es in Eiskrone und komischerweise in Goldhain sehr voll von Spielern anderer Server.
Es wurden jedoch 'nicht-gleiche'- Realms zusammengeführt. Bsp: Ich spiele auf Nachtwache, dort waren sehr viele Leute von' Die Aldor', was ja vom Servertyp passt, aber auch viele vom Realm 'Aegwynn' der ja ein Pvp Server ist.
Man selbst als Pve-Spieler ist jedoch nicht pvp markiert, also braucht man keine Angst haben überfallen zu werden^^. Mich persönlich stört es übrigens nicht wenn verschiedene Serverarten zusammengelegt werden (also pve,pvp, rp). Ich finde das bringt bisschen Abwechslung, aber viele heulen deswegen schon wieder rum ! In Eisenschmiede war übrigens auch ein Char eines anderen Servers, der stand direkt vor der Bank.


----------



## Saji (20. September 2012)

Pluto-X schrieb:


> Mich persönlich stört es übrigens nicht wenn verschiedene Serverarten zusammengelegt werden (also pve,pvp, rp).



Mich schon... "rofl lol, rp, get a life bobs". Nein danke!


----------



## merc91 (20. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Mich schon... "rofl lol, rp, get a life bobs". Nein danke!



und auf welcher Art von Server sind die denn genau?

Ich dachte diese Art von Spielern wäre auf allen Realms beheimatet aber wenn du genau weißt ob die alle auf PVE oder RP-PVP , etc. Servern sind dann wäre das ja unglaublich.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (20. September 2012)

ich sehe irgendwie überall nur rot (horde).... questen war heute unmöglich. meine längste überlebensdauer, waren ca. vier minuten 

also irgendwie ists schon ein wenig doof...wer will schon überfüllte questgebiete? und in der hauptstadt, herrscht trotzdem gähnende leere...


----------



## Combust90 (20. September 2012)

Ist mir heute auch aufgefallen und ich finde es auch als Pveler super. Endlich sieht man mal wieder andere Leute. Es gibt ja Leute, die sich beschweren das man jetzt beim Questen oder Farmen andere Leute dabei hat, aber mal ehrlich wir spielen ein Mmo, da kann man sich doch nicht beschweren, dass man andere Menschen trifft.


----------



## Knallkörper (20. September 2012)

so sieht es seit dem bei uns am Dunklen Portal aus und ich liebe es jetzt schon!


----------



## War-Rock (21. September 2012)

Mir ist es eindeutig zu voll. Klar, wenn man wirklich tote Server zusammengelegt hätte, wäre es was anderes, wenn statt 0 dann zwei drei leute rumlaufen, aber was nun teilweise abgeht, so schlimm ist es ja nicht mal zu beginn eines neuen Addons. Es werden sich haufenweise mobs vor der Nase weggeschossen, an Farmen von lowmats ist überhaupt nicht mehr zu denken. Bis jetzt konnte man sich über LFR oder LFG entscheiden ob man mit spielern anderer Server spielen will oder nicht - jetzt ist man dazu gezwungen.

Auf eh schon leeren servern kann man berufe Skillen jetzt total knicken, da das AH leer ist und man, wie gesagt, ewig braucht um irgendwas zu farmen.

Wenn man alte dinge wie den TLPD oder Netherschwingen Eier farmen will, wo man sonst auch auf volleren Servern eigentlich wenig betrieb hatte, hat man nun immer einen haufen leute rumhängen.

Auf PvP servern läuft einem in niedrigen Gebieten ständig ein maxlevel über den Weg der einen umnietet, und das viel extremer als jemals zuvor. Im moment sieht es eher danach aus, dass das Quest und Levelfeeling nicht verbessert sondern verschlechtert wurde - insbesondere auf PvP und niedrig bevölkerten Realms.


----------



## Annovella (21. September 2012)

Jo es waren auf Frostwolf viele Aegwynnallis vor OG, anschließend vorm Dunklen Portal & dann Haala.

Hat Vor- und Nachteile das Ganze.

Ich weiss nun aber, das man als Hordler kaum noch gechillt questen kann, weil auf dem RP Blutdurst einfach hardcore viele Allis spielen und nahezu alle auf Aegwynn sind. Dagegen is Frostwolf, Eredar & Destromath(Hordeseiten) nichts.

Ich find Open PvP ansich ja ganz nett, aber jetzt wird man wohl jeden Tag - wenn man dann mal ne Hauptstadt verlässt jederzeit von 200 Allis von Aegwynn zerrupt. Super Sache.

Leere Server zusammen legen: Ja, aber WTF.. doch nicht die Überserver die ich hier gerade erwähnt habe. Selten dämlich.


----------



## Milchm4nn (21. September 2012)

Zusammengelegt wurde nix....
Das sind die "tollen" Cross-Realm Areas, welche das WoW ach so toll machen sollen, indem man die Spieler von den größten PvP Server auf einen Haufen setzt und guckt was passiert.
Frage mich echt, was bei Blizzard für Affen sitzen.

Beim Questen schenkt man sich doch eh kaum Beachtung...


----------



## Fedaykin (21. September 2012)

Milchm4nn schrieb:


> Frage mich echt, was bei Blizzard für Affen sitzen.



Anscheinend Affen, welche es geschafft haben über Jahre hinweg das kommerziell erfolgreichste MMO zu produzieren, ungeachtet der ganzen WoW-Killer.

Und dieser Beitrag wird sicherlich wieder falsch verstanden...


----------



## Milchm4nn (21. September 2012)

Das wird sich noch zeigen, immerhin sind die Abozahlen am fallen.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. September 2012)

Milchm4nn schrieb:


> Das wird sich noch zeigen, immerhin sind die Abozahlen am fallen.




Der Gewinn ist gesunken, daher ist die Firma insolvent.

Hab ich was in der Rechtsprechung nicht mitbekommen?

Ja, es ist ein Abwärtstrend festzustellen. Das bedeutet auf dem hohen Niveau jedoch gar nichts.


----------



## Zaid (21. September 2012)

Ich verstehe manche echt net.... 
Erst wird groß rumgeweint, dass man beim Questen nie 
ein anderen Mitspieler sieht und jetzt aufeinmal sind es zuviele ???? Dafug o.O ?!?

Klar sind auch von der Gegnerischen Fraktion welche da, aber hey es ist ein MMO 
und kein Wirtschaftssimulator oder sonstwas die anderen gehören halt auch dazu...

Und wenn die alten Veteranen zurückdenken in Classic oder BC war es net anders 
und ich habe es geliebt zu Classic und BC, man farmt und BOOOM wird man
gepwent und dann gings los das hat einfach Spaß gemacht. 

Aber iwie egal was Blizz momentan macht machen sie laut der Community alles falsch.....


----------



## Fedaykin (21. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Der Gewinn ist gesunken, daher ist die Firma insolvent.
> 
> Hab ich was in der Rechtsprechung nicht mitbekommen?
> 
> Ja, es ist ein Abwärtstrend festzustellen. Das bedeutet auf dem hohen Niveau jedoch gar nichts.




Sehe ich auch so. Nur weil beispielsweise Siemens vllt. nicht mehr so viel Umsatz wie im letzten Jahr gemacht hat, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass die Firma insolvent geht.

Ja Blizzard hat einen Einbruch zu verzeichnen, mehr nicht, aber auch nicht weniger.

Nach wie vor reden wir von rund 10 Millionen Spielern. Und selbst wenn es sich WoW bei 8 Millionen einpendelt, sind dies immer noch genug Spieler um das Spiel über Jahre am laufen zu halten.

Aber Schwarzmalerei und die Verbreitung von Weltuntergangsszenarien sind ja durchaus beliebt hier. Werdet ihr nicht langsam müde seit Jahren immer und immer wieder das gleiche zu posten?


----------



## Doofkatze (21. September 2012)

Zumal ich gerade im Moment finde, das wieder einiges richtig gemacht wird.

WotLK gehört zur Standardversion, man muss also nicht schon die ersten 100 Euro für das Grundspiel bis 85 ausgeben.

Zonen werden zusammengeführt, es ist wieder massig los, mit allen Vor- wie auch Nachteilen.

Nu zu den aktuellen Punkten. Auf englisch:

You can see your friends while in a different phase and each of you will see a different phase.

Questing is less linear and you should be able to skip some of the quest hubs without missing too much of the story. Jade Forest is more linear than the rest of the zones

Burning Crusade raid progression went through all of the content, but Wrath of the Lich King made old raids obsolete quickly after each patch. Mists of Pandaria uses Raid Finder to keep older content relevant to gear up alts for new content.

Gearing up was too fast for alts or people returning in Cataclysm and WotLK, so in Mists of Pandaria characters that are still working on normal modes when a new raid tier comes out should want to still complete the final bosses before moving on to the new raid. Burning Crusade took too long to gear up new players, making it necessary for them to go through all of the old raids.

und weiter

http://www.buffed.de...Berufe-1025296/

Berufe werden zur Baustelle, endlich.

Sind doch einige Punkte dabei, die ich vor Wochen gepredigt habe. Freut mir


----------



## Fedaykin (21. September 2012)

Sehe ich auch so. MoP ist wieder der Weg in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## Xidish (21. September 2012)

Irgendwie klingt das Ganze für mich jetzt nach Spaß.
Endlich ist wieder mal (wie zu damaligen Zeiten) was los.
Das wollten doch so viele die ganze Zeit, oder?
Und nun ist es doch wieder verkehrt? (Und kommt nicht damit, aber nicht auf die Art und Weise! Ja wie denn dann?)

Ich werde dieses WE nach längerer Pause mal wieder reinschnuppern und beim Questen, Farmen mal Pvp anmachen.
Mal schauen was mehr "gefarmt" wird und wie lange. 
Und sollte ich öfters in den Boden gestampft werden - so what - es ist dann nur ein virtueller Tod.

greetz


----------



## Fremder123 (21. September 2012)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> so sieht es seit dem bei uns am Dunklen Portal aus und ich liebe es jetzt schon!





Annovella schrieb:


> Ich weiss nun aber, das man als Hordler kaum noch gechillt questen kann, weil auf dem RP Blutdurst einfach hardcore viele Allis spielen und nahezu alle auf Aegwynn sind. Dagegen is Frostwolf, Eredar & Destromath(Hordeseiten) nichts.
> Ich find Open PvP ansich ja ganz nett, aber jetzt wird man wohl jeden Tag - wenn man dann mal ne Hauptstadt verlässt jederzeit von 200 Allis von Aegwynn zerrupt. Super Sache.



Bei uns auf Frostmourne (PvP) sieht es ähnlich aus. Allerdings durfte ich gestern das Gegenteil von Annovellas Erlebnissen... erleben. Ich spiele Allianz, die auf dem Server dominierende Fraktion was die internen Kloppereien a la Tol Barad angeht. Darum war ich milde überrascht was sich am Abend zutrug. Ich loggte nach tagelanger Pause mal wieder ein, da ich noch Spielzeit habe und die kann man ja hin und wieder nutzen. Nachdem mir im BG einmal mehr das Noggenfogger Elixier ausging (sage und schreibe 18x hintereinander der Schwebezauber statt Skelett oder Schrumpfen oO) und meine Jägerin sonst nix weiter zur Verwandlung besitzt (ist erst seit Cata Main, mein mittlerweile verstaubter Paladin hat da viel auf Lager) dachte ich mir, dass ich seit Langem mal wieder der Terrasse der Magister einen Besuch abstatte um die Kugel der Sindorei für den nunmehr 3. Char zu farmen.

Also kurzerhand in Sturmwind den Magierturm-Port zum Dunklen Portal genutzt. Der Ladebildschirm war kaum verschwunden und ich sah meinen Charakter noch nicht mal, da hörte ich bereits von allen Seiten ZISCH BUMM BÄNG. Einige Sekunden später, das Bild hatte sich endlich aufgebaut, lag ich auch schon tot am Boden, umringt von ca. 20 Hordlern. Diese kamen mitnichten von Frostmourne, zumindest hab ich keinen weiter gesehen, sondern von Blackrock/ Nera'Thor usw. Ich staunte natürlich, welchen Respekt ich bei der Horde auslöste, so dass sie nicht Mann gegen Mann antraten sondern sich in vielfacher Übermacht auf mich und die anderen ahnungslosen Allianzler stürzen mussten, welche soeben einzeln und verwundbar durch das Portal traten. Ein wahrlich heroischer Akt. Nachsichtig gestand ich ihnen natürlich zu, dass der Mensch nun mal ein Herdentier ist und sich in der Gruppe stark fühlt, während er sich im echten Zweikampf den inneren Hosenboden bräunlich befleckt. Milde lächelnd belebte ich mich wieder und um die verängstigt kuschelnde Mörderbande nicht noch mehr zu verschrecken entschloss ich mich großmütig, mittels geglyphter Camouflage unsichtbar durch das Dunkle Portal zu entschwinden.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Dieses Feature dürfte/ könnte/ sollte Blizzard wohl noch gehörige Kopfschmerzen bereiten. Ich sehe bereits die Foren brodeln, wenn zu MoP in den Lowiegebieten wieder vermehrt hochstufige Feiglinge - bevorzugt in Gruppen - auftauchen, um arg- und wehrlose Twinks hinzuschlachten.


----------



## Xidish (21. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> ... Ich staunte natürlich, welchen Respekt ich bei der Horde auslöste, so dass sie nicht Mann gegen Mann antraten sondern sich in vielfacher Übermacht auf mich ...


Das hat doch nichts mit Respekt zu tun.
Wenn sie den gehabt hätten, würdest Du noch leben.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. September 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich weiss nun aber, das man als Hordler kaum noch gechillt questen kann, weil auf dem RP Blutdurst einfach hardcore viele Allis spielen und nahezu alle auf Aegwynn sind. Dagegen is Frostwolf, Eredar & Destromath(Hordeseiten) nichts.



ich hatte da nen anderen eindruck.... und zwar nen extremen hordeüberschuss. vieleicht hatte ich nur die falschen reiseziele, aber egal in welchen gebieten ich meinen charakter bewegte, stürzten sich zehn hordler auf zwei allis, was für mich als alli, doch sehr nervig war.

zu classic und bc spielte ich auf destromath. durch die ganzen fth fanboys, war die hordeseite sehr stark vertreten.... allerdings war das nie ein problem, da auf seiten der allianz trotzdem recht viel los war. aber was habe ich jetzt? ich spiele auf nem leeren gammelserver, die hauptstadt ist leer und gescheite leute für ne gruppe, lassen sich kaum finden. verlässt man jedoch sw, um zu farmen oder an  noch fehlenden erfolgen zu arbeiten, überlebt man keine zehn minuten, ohne mindestens die dreifache anzahl an horde im nacken sitzen zu haben....


----------



## Belo79 (21. September 2012)

Ich finde das Feature richtig klasse, gestern gabe es in Goldhein richtig geiles Open World PvP 

40+ Spieler


----------



## Fremder123 (21. September 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit Respekt zu tun.
> Wenn sie den gehabt hätten, würdest Du noch leben.


Ich dachte mir schon, dass es einer wieder nicht versteht. Aber ich weigere mich weiterhin, ein mehr als peinliches /ironie bzw /sarkasmus off unter jeden Satz zu schreiben.

Ach doch, eines noch: Als ich hernach auf Quel'Danas stand und mittels Tundramammut das Inventar leer machte, wurde ich unversehens von einer dicken Taureneule umkreist, laut Tooltip vom Server Onyxia. Ich bereitete mich auf einen angemessenen Zweikampf vor (ein BM-Hunter ist erfahrungsgemäß ein harter Gegner für einen Moonkin), wurde jedoch nicht angegriffen und die Eule trollte sich wieder. Soviel zum Thema Respekt und zahlenmäßige Chancengleichheit...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Dieses Feature dürfte/ könnte/ sollte Blizzard wohl noch gehörige Kopfschmerzen bereiten. Ich sehe bereits die Foren brodeln, wenn zu MoP in den Lowiegebieten wieder vermehrt hochstufige Feiglinge - bevorzugt in Gruppen - auftauchen, um arg- und wehrlose Twinks hinzuschlachten.



sehe ich auch so. die erfahrung am dunklen portal, durfte ich auch machen...das bild war aufgebaut und ich lag schon tot da, um mich herum,eine masse an horde. der weg zum dunklen portal war lang, dreimal gestorben,bevor ich endlich durch war. 

andere mögen es anders sehen, aber in ner gruppe,feige einzelne spieler abzupassen, ist für mich kein open pvp, das sind einfach nur feige gankaktionen von spielern, die wohl sonst nix drauf haben....warum sollte man sonst zu x an einem portpunkt, einzelne spieler abpassen? weil man gerne pvp spielt? wohl kaum!

nach nun mehr als sieben jahren wow (auf damals so ziemlich dem überfülltesten server) kann ich vermutlich open pvp von feigen gimpaktionen unterscheiden.


----------



## Miný (21. September 2012)

Morgen zusammen,
ich habe doch eher ein etwas anderes Problem mit den Cross-Realm-Gebieten.

Sobald ich von einem Gebiet in ein anderes wechsel (also die Grenze überfliege etc.), habe ich ein 2-4 Sekunden langes Standbild - und das ist erst seit dem 20.9.2012, genau der Tag, seitdem bei uns auf dem Server (Thrall) die Cross-Realm Sache eingeführt wurde.

Jetzt natürlich meine Frage, liegt das an den Cross-Realm-Gebieten oder vielleicht doch eher am Hotfix der vom 19.9 auf den 20.9 aufgespielt wurde ? 
Zusätzlich natürlich die Frage in die Runde - wie kann man diese Standbilder verhindern ?

Mfg Bisquit/Gabbix - Thrall


----------



## Fremder123 (21. September 2012)

Miný schrieb:


> Zusätzlich natürlich die Frage in die Runde - wie kann man diese Standbilder verhindern ?


Nicht einloggen.^^ Im Ernst, ich habe das gestern auch feststellen dürfen. Als der "automatische Greif" auf seiner Route vom Dunklen Portal nach Shattrath von der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel in die Wälder von Terrokar wechselte waren diese komplett leer. Keine Bäume, kein Licht was da durchfällt, keine Gegner, nur grauer Boden. Ein erschrockener Blick auf die Weltkarte zeigte ein schwarzes Bild mit den Einblendungen von NPC Scan Overlay, mehr nicht. Ich dachte schon meine Grafikkarte ist grad dabei zu schmelzen. Aber scheinbar ist das ein spielinternes Problem.

Nun, so wie es aussieht hat Blizzard mit der Crossrealm-Einführung noch ordentlich zu tun. Work in Progress, das Problem ist uns bekannt und wir arbeiten daran.


----------



## Fremder123 (21. September 2012)

Hier gehts auch schon rund. 43 Seiten, Tendenz steigend. So richtig was abgewinnen kann dem Ganzen bisher keiner was.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. September 2012)

Stört mich nich :>

Nach Theramores Sturz bin ich wieder obenauf. Pandaria wartet und es gibt einiges vorzubereiten


----------



## Sysa (21. September 2012)

Ich finde die Idee mit den Cross-Realms eigentlich gut - nur das Problem, das meine frisch 80er Schamanin grad im Hyjal hat, finde ich nicht prickelnd : keine NPCs, keine Questabgabe möglich, keine Gegner.

Da freut man sich, das man endlich angekommen ist und dann das.


----------



## Fremder123 (21. September 2012)

Och, grundsätzlich find ich die Sache ja in Ordnung. Ist endlich mal wieder Bambule, wo vorher gähnende Leere war und somit ist für ein wenig Abwechslung gesorgt. Die negativen Auswirkungen sind wie so oft halt wieder mal menschlichen Ursprungs und können den einen oder anderen dann doch mal verzweifeln lassen:

- Auf PvP-Servern Gebiete die kaum noch zu betreten sind (aktuell wie gesagt die Verwüsteten Lande sehr beliebt, rund ums Dark Portal) weil man chancenlos von BWL-Raid-großen Gruppen umgeklatscht wird. Bevorzugt natürlich direkt am Portal-/ Spawnpunkt, damit man auch ja nicht davon kommt.

- Da die Gebiete scheinbar nicht instanziert sind, prügeln sich nun sämtliche Farmer verschiedener Server um dieselben wenigen Erze/ Kräuter/ Raremobs. Dadurch ist die servereigene Wirtschaft gefährdet, da die Auktionshäuser weiterhin realmgebunden sind - auf niedrig bevölkerten Servern dürfte somit das Angebot (noch weiter) abnehmen und die Preise (noch weiter) steigen.

- Bestimmte Erfolge wie z.B. "Höheres Studium" oder Rufsammeln für den "Wahnsinnigen" kann man vergessen, da vor jedem Buch-Spawnpunkt in Dalaran x Spieler campen und sich in Tanaris Scharen von Rufgrindern die Mobs wegkloppen.

- Entgegen der Ankündigung sind alle Realmarten bunt gemixt und RPler dürfen nun PvPler ertragen und umgekehrt.

Ich halte einfach mal zu Gute, dass das Ganze noch in der Anfangsphase steckt. Mal schauen wie sich das weiter entwickelt. So wie es jetzt ist sind anscheinend weder die Amerikaner noch die Europäer sonderlich glücklich damit. Ich bleib erstmal positiv gestimmt - und werde wohl erstmal das Portal in die Verwüsteten Lande meiden, sondern mal wieder mit dem Greif von Sturmwind aus starten.


----------



## RedShirt (21. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ein wahrlich heroischer Akt. Nachsichtig gestand ich ihnen natürlich zu, dass der Mensch nun mal ein Herdentier ist und sich in der Gruppe stark fühlt, während er sich im echten Zweikampf den inneren Hosenboden bräunlich befleckt. Milde lächelnd belebte ich mich wieder und um die verängstigt kuschelnde Mörderbande nicht noch mehr zu verschrecken entschloss ich mich großmütig, mittels geglyphter Camouflage unsichtbar durch das Dunkle Portal zu entschwinden.



Meinst, Hordlern gehts anders? Ich kenne Allianzler, die bei 3:1 noch zögern anzugreifen. Erst 4:1 ist fair, mit 2 Heal am besten 

Die letzte Genugtuung war einem Gildi zu helfen, als er beim Archy-machen von ner Eule belagert wurde. PvP Gear an und 3x gelegt. Der hat mich bis OG verfolgt, wo es noch einen heroischen Kampf auf einem Berg (wo ich Ruhestein machen wollte, weil fertig) gab.
Lag wieder, BlutDK ist halt dreckig wenn man ihn ne slowt, und naja.


----------



## Combust90 (21. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hier gehts auch schon rund. 43 Seiten, Tendenz steigend. So richtig was abgewinnen kann dem Ganzen bisher keiner was.



Also viele Punkte, die in dem Thread genannt werden sind aber einfach mal Dinge, mit denen man klar kommen muss, wenn man ein Mmo spielt.


----------



## Fremder123 (21. September 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Meinst, Hordlern gehts anders?


Da ich nur Allianz spiele und meine Erlebnisse des gestrigen Abends schilderte, ist mir das relativ egal.



Combust90 schrieb:


> Also viele Punkte, die in dem Thread genannt werden sind aber einfach mal Dinge, mit denen man klar kommen muss, wenn man ein Mmo spielt.


Mag schon sein. Wie gesagt, ich selbst finde das bisher ganz witzig (bis auf die Gankgruppen), da es zumindest die Welt belebt. Wie das in einigen Tagen/ Wochen/ Monaten aussieht muss man halt sehen. Viele Spieler sind halt teils seit Jahren halbleere Server gewohnt. Von einem Tag auf den anderen nun wieder mit sprunghaft gestiegener Bevölkerung klarzukommen, das muss eben erstmal wieder angewöhnt werden. Schade wird sein, dass sich einige Spezialisten a la LfR benehmen (werden) wie die Axt im Walde, sobald ihre Handlungen Spieler anderer Server betreffen. Bin echt gespannt über die weitere Entwicklung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (21. September 2012)

Ich könnte jetzt schon kot**n, jetzt sind nicht nur die Servereigenen-Farmbots unterwegs, nein auch noch die von anderen Servern.....in Uldum findet man jetzt überhaupt nichts mehr. Habe gestern für 1 Stack Blumen ca. 1-2h gebraucht, ma abgesehen von den Rar-Mobs, die man jetzt gar nicht mehr Campen braucht, weil jetzt 5 mal so viele Leute da sind.


----------



## Saji (21. September 2012)

Ich war gerade mal auf meinem Realm (Aldor) unterwegs... Verwüstete Lande: leer*. Höllenfeuerhalbinsel: leer*. Elwynn: nur die üblichen Verdächtigen. Kann es sein das die Cross Realm Geschichte nicht auf allen Realms läuft?

*) maximal 10 Spieler, aka "leer".


----------



## Kyrador (21. September 2012)

Anhand der vielen Antworten sieht man eindeutig: die Mehrheit will offenbar kein MMO mehr spielen. Da sind endlich mal wieder Leute in der weiten, weiten Welt zu sehen, und dann wird gejammert, weil man ja getötet werden kann (omg aber ich habe doch meinen Char extra auf der 99% Fraktion des PvP Servers erstellt, damit ich cool sein kann und mich trotzdem keiner ganken wird), man tatsächlich Konkurrenz um Rohstoffe hat (ey Alda, mein Weed, rauch mir ja nix weg) und eventuell mal eine Wartezeit entsteht, wenn man questet.

Geht doch bitte alle was anderes spielen. Bitte. Aber jammert nicht über das, was ein MMO ausmacht. Oder jammert ihr auch beim Fussball, dass man da gegen einen Ball treten muss?


----------



## Saji (21. September 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Anhand der vielen Antworten sieht man eindeutig: die Mehrheit will offenbar kein MMO mehr spielen. Da sind endlich mal wieder Leute in der weiten, weiten Welt zu sehen, und dann wird gejammert, weil man ja getötet werden kann (omg aber ich habe doch meinen Char extra auf der 99% Fraktion des PvP Servers erstellt, damit ich cool sein kann und mich trotzdem keiner ganken wird), man tatsächlich Konkurrenz um Rohstoffe hat (ey Alda, mein Weed, rauch mir ja nix weg) und eventuell mal eine Wartezeit entsteht, wenn man questet.
> 
> Geht doch bitte alle was anderes spielen. Bitte. Aber jammert nicht über das, was ein MMO ausmacht. Oder jammert ihr auch beim Fussball, dass man da gegen einen Ball treten muss?



Selten dämlicher Vergleich am Schluss.  Wie immer.

Aber dazu möchte ich eines sagen: es geht nicht darum das die Gebiet voll, sondern das sie wohl übervoll sind. Das belebt auf "schwachen" Realms in keinster Weise den Handel oder den Spielspaß. Immerhin ist das nicht jemand von meinem Realm, der mir das Blümchen klaut, das Erz vor der Nase wegschürft oder mich gerade beim Questen umnatzt, es ist jemand von einen völlig anderen Realm. Er gehört nicht zur Realmkultur, er ist im wahrsten Sinne ein ungebetener Gast. Die Rohstoffe in der eigenen Serverökonomie werden noch knapper, das AH bleibt trotzdem leer und der Spaß geht dank Gankgruppen auf PvP-Realms flöten.

Ich verstehe auch Blizzards Motiv nicht hinter dem System. Auf der einen Seite verschieben sie die "Gruppenquests" in die Szenarien, auf der anderen Seite packen sie die Questgebiete bis zum Erbrechen mit Spielern von anderen Realms voll. Könnte sich Herr Blizzard vielleicht mal für eine Richtung entscheiden?


----------



## Mondenkynd (21. September 2012)

Questen mit anderen hat für mich auch nichts mit den Rohstoffen des jeweiligen Servers zu tun, ich bin nicht der Farmer um so schlimmer, wenn man dann noch länger braucht, weil nun noch andere Server dort mitmischen und man so gar nichts mehr findet, statt wie vorher mal hier und da was.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (21. September 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Endlich ist wieder mal (wie zu damaligen Zeiten) was los.
> Das wollten doch so viele die ganze Zeit, oder?
> Und nun ist es doch wieder verkehrt? (Und kommt nicht damit, aber nicht auf die Art und Weise! Ja wie denn dann?)



Der wichtigste Grund keine Änderungen komplett zurück zu nehmen sondern nur zu verändern: Die Spieler motzen immer.



Xidish schrieb:


> Ich werde dieses WE nach längerer Pause mal wieder reinschnuppern und beim Questen, Farmen mal Pvp anmachen.
> Mal schauen was mehr "gefarmt" wird und wie lange.
> Und sollte ich öfters in den Boden gestampft werden - so what - es ist dann nur ein virtueller Tod.



Wir spielen ein Kriegsspiel. Ich gehör wohl auch zu den wenigen Spielern die es bereuen sich für einen PvE Server entschieden zu haben....


----------



## Dalfi (21. September 2012)

Wenn sié wenigstens wenig bevölkerte Server nehmen würden...aber gestern auf BLACKROCK dem vollsten Server Erze farmen in Uldum und ein Haufen Leute von BLACKMOOR, der ja nun auch nicht gerade unterbevölkert ist unterwegs. Dazu 4 erwiesene Allianz-Bots (es sei denn die Allianz ist wirklich so dämlich und versucht während ihr Lebensbalken schwindet einfach immer wieder Bergbau anzusetzen).

Das nervt schon gewaltig.


@ Fremder: 

Wer sich zu 7. ans Wegekreuz begibt und dort Hordentwinks umboxt und dann wenn die großen kommen auf die Flugmounts verpisst und in der Luft ausloggt (Allianzverhalten auf allen Server auf denen ich bisher spielte) der brauch sich nicht wundern wenn er dann, soblad sich die Gelegeheit bietet aufs Maul kriegt bevor er aufmounten kann.


----------



## Mondenkynd (21. September 2012)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Wenn sié wenigstens wenig bevölkerte Server nehmen würden...aber gestern auf BLACKROCK dem vollsten Server Erze farmen in Uldum und ein Haufen Leute von BLACKMOOR, der ja nun auch nicht gerade unterbevölkert ist unterwegs. Dazu 4 erwiesene Allianz-Bots (es sei denn die Allianz ist wirklich so dämlich und versucht während ihr Lebensbalken schwindet einfach immer wieder Bergbau anzusetzen).
> 
> Das nervt schon gewaltig.



Genau das hab ich gestern auch beobachtet, aber mit 4-5 verschiedenen Servern.....als normalo hast du da eh keine Chance mehr. Zumal die meisten jetzt Druiden nehmen, damit es noch schneller geht und dann mit grünem Equip in ner 5er Trashgruppe landen mit "Ansage". Ich hab schon unzählige Bots gemeldet, viele gibt es immer noch die Farmen rund um die Uhr seit Jahren.....leider. Aber wenn du wegen Spam im Chat gemeldet wirst bekommst du nen Bann (ich zum Glück nicht, aber liest man immer wieder).


----------



## Ayi (21. September 2012)

also ich bin auch nicht wirklich begeistert von dem Feature. Es gab immer mal wieder Änderungen in WoW, die mir nicht gefallen haben, aber mit denen habe ich mich dann mit der Zeit einfach arrangiert. Aber von noch keiner war ich so gefrustet wie von X-Realm. In der Theorie ist die Idee vielleicht ganz nett, in der Praxis jedoch nur Mist. Ich spiele auf Nethersturm, somit einem PvE Server, bei dem ich über die Jahre hinweg immer neue Bekanntschaften gemacht habe, mich mit Leuten angefreundet habe usw. Das ist es, was für mich ein MMO ausmacht, also dass man Leute kennen lernt und Freundschaften schließt und mit denen gemeinsam Spaß haben kann. Die Leute von anderen Realms müssen natürlich nicht zwangsläufig Idioten sein, aber selbst wenn ich sie sympathisch finde, seh ich sie vermutlich nie wieder. (nicht jedem will ich gleich meine Battle-Net Daten geben, zumindest nicht, wenn ich sie nur paar Stunden kenne) Und auch auf RP-Servern ist es nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, auch wenn ich davon nur mit Twinks betroffen bin. Davon abgesehen wurden Gruppenquests abgeschafft, und auch sonst gibt es nicht mehr so viele Gründe wie früher, sich zu Gruppen zusammenzuschließen beim Questen. Nethersturm ist ein mittelvoller Server, das AH ist also ausreichend bestückt und Gruppen für Raids finden sich auch noch, aber es ist auch nicht zu voll. Zumindest war es das vor dem X-Realm Mist.

Als ich das erste Mal von dem Feature gelesen habe, fand ich das Ganze auch nicht schlecht, doch da dachte ich, dass es nicht ganz so krass abläuft, sondern dass man vielleicht mal vereinzelt andere Server trifft. Aber jetzt ist vieles so ziemlich überfüllt, was mir auch den Spielspaß nimmt. Was ich positiv finde, ist die Möglichkeit, mit Battle-Net-Freunden Gruppen zu bilden, auch wenn diese auf anderen Servern spielen. Aber der Rest? Mehh.. so gefrustet hat mich auch das fehlende Mop-Pre-Event nicht.

Nun gut, das ganze ist noch buggy und nicht so geplant, wie es jetzt aussieht. Ich werde abwarten, bis die Bugs beseitigt sind und mir dann ein endgültiges Urteil darüber machen. Wenn es aber so nervig bleibt wie jetzt, werde ich wohl den Account kündigen. Dabei habe ich mich eigentlich auf MoP gefreut...


----------



## Fremder123 (21. September 2012)

Dalfi schrieb:


> @ Fremder:
> 
> Wer sich zu 7. ans Wegekreuz begibt und dort Hordentwinks umboxt und dann wenn die großen kommen auf die Flugmounts verpisst und in der Luft ausloggt (Allianzverhalten auf allen Server auf denen ich bisher spielte) der brauch sich nicht wundern wenn er dann, soblad sich die Gelegeheit bietet aufs Maul kriegt bevor er aufmounten kann.


Wenn Du mir jetzt noch freundlicherweise erklären würdest was das mit mir zu tun hat oder warum mich das interessieren sollte.


----------



## Flachtyp (21. September 2012)

Mir persönlich gefällt das ganze nicht so. Heute zB im Schlingendorntal questen gewesen und man hat schon ein paar Probleme mit manchen Questmops. Wo man auch hingeht ist schon jemand. 

Ausstellen kann man das nicht, oder ?


----------



## Fremder123 (21. September 2012)

Nein.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (21. September 2012)

=D ich hab grad tränen in den augen

seit jahren nörgelt die com rum, dass es in den lowie gebieten so leer sei! man trifft dort auf niemanden! man kann keine elite-quests mehr machen, weil niemand da ist! man trifft die leute nur in den hauptstädten wieder!

da führt blizz nun was ein, was wieder dafür sorgt, dass man sich an das kommende gedränge im pandaren-startgebiet erinnert fühlt und nun meckern die leute darüber rum? oh man...

wenn blizz mal was tun sollte, dann bitte, bitte, bitte nie auf die com hören! die wissen einfach nicht, was sie wollen!


----------



## Omidas (21. September 2012)

Naja es gibt halt nicht nur Schwarz und Weiß @Harold_vs_Kumar

In der Sahara ist ein Mensch kurz vorm verdursten und röchelt vor sich hin "Wasser. Ich brauche Wasser"
Und schwubs landet er mitten im Atlantischen Ozean ... meilenweit von der nächsten Küste entfernt.

So ein Tool sollte nicht dazu führen, dass das Gebiet übervoll ist, sondern nur, das es nicht leer ist.

Wäre jetzt meine Meinung als Ex-WoWler^^


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (21. September 2012)

@omidas

Naja, es is aber die bisher beste Lösung, die Blizz präsentiert hat! Alle anderen Möglichkeiten, wie die Überarbeitung der alten Gebiete, um sie Neu-Einsteigern schmackhaft zu machen, sind ja nich so von Erfolg gekrönt gewesen. Wenn ich jetzt mal aus Spaß in der freien Welt unterwegs bin, habe ich das Gefühl, dass sie sehr viel mehr belebt ist, was halt einen wesentlichen Teil des MMO-Flairs ausmacht.


----------



## Saji (21. September 2012)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> @omidas
> 
> Naja, es is aber die bisher beste Lösung, die Blizz präsentiert hat! Alle anderen Möglichkeiten, wie die Überarbeitung der alten Gebiete, um sie Neu-Einsteigern schmackhaft zu machen, sind ja nich so von Erfolg gekrönt gewesen. Wenn ich jetzt mal aus Spaß in der freien Welt unterwegs bin, habe ich das Gefühl, dass sie sehr viel mehr belebt ist, was halt einen wesentlichen Teil des MMO-Flairs ausmacht.



Auch die beste Lösung muss kein heiliger Gral sein. Ich denke das was Omidas schrieb trifft den Kern der Problematik ziemlich genau (ganz ab vom, in meinen Augen, ruinierten Wirtschaftskreislauf). Anstatt die Gebiete mit Gefühl auf ein angenehmes Bevölkerungsniveau zu heben wird das Tool dazu missbraucht die Gegenden brechend voll zu kriegen um dem Massive in MMO gerecht zu werden. Viele Spieler ja gerne, aber nicht ein Dutzend auf drei Quadratmeter, mal überspitzt formuliert.

@ Fremder123: du postest einen (herzlich) sarkastischen Kommentar im WoW-Bereich und wunderst dich das ihn die Mehrheit nicht erfassen kann?


----------



## Omidas (21. September 2012)

Dafür würde es ja reichen zu sagen:
CRZ werden aktive um dafür zur sorgen das Pro Gebiet mindestens 25 Spieler da sind. In Hauptstädten 50.
Sowas in der Art halt. Was ich bis jetzt lesen konnte ist es nur etwas zuviel des guten. Eine recht schnelle 
Lösung wird wohl einfach sein die Zoenen nicht so voll zu machen sonder, wie oben beschrieben, nur
ausreichend zu füllen, das man das Gefühl hat ein MMO zu spielen^^

Dieser Lösungsansatz wäre ja sicher schnell zu machen sein. Einfach das Limit senken und viele der
Probleme sollten gelöst sein.


----------



## Fremder123 (21. September 2012)

In der Tat. Es ist belebter und auch mir gefällt dieser Anblick. Aber: Leider gibt es nun eben auch wieder etliche Individuen, die diese neue Chance nutzen und auf Teufel komm raus die Sau rauslassen. Eben wieder zum Dunklen Portal geportet und wie gestern erwartungsgemäß von mehr als 10 Gegnern umgeboxt worden. Hinfliegen mittels Greif hätte auch nicht viel gebracht, da Burg Nethergarde belagert wurde. Hernach in Tanaris über den Allgemeinchat die Hilferufe eines verzweifelten Twinkers mitgelesen, der dort gegankt wurde. Und und und. Belebung schön und gut, wenn sich dann gleich wieder menschliche Abgründe auftun liegt leider ein negativer Schatten darüber. Auch auf PvP-Servern, denn ich glaube kaum dass das diese "Nebenwirkungen" mit Einführung der Crossrealms beabsichtigt waren.

Ich find es gut und auch mal als Abwechslung. Leider läuft so einiges bereits nach so kurzer Zeit aus dem Ruder und das gefällt nun mal nicht jedem. Sollte man eben auch akzeptieren.



Saji schrieb:


> @ Fremder123: du postest einen (herzlich) sarkastischen Kommentar im WoW-Bereich und wunderst dich das ihn die Mehrheit nicht erfassen kann?


Ich weiß. Es ist einsam an der Spitze *theatralisches Was-soll-man-machen-Seufzen dazu denken*.


----------



## Tinkerballa (21. September 2012)

Ich verstehe zwar nicht, warum Blizz meint, auf Frostwolf noch Spieler implementieren zu müssen, aber ein gutes hat die Sache doch: ES HERRSCHT KRIEEEEG!!!!

Ich hoffe allerdings, dass die MoP Gebiete vorerst nicht zu den Zonen gehören. Denn da wird imo Serverintern genug los sein 

Und da der Konflikt zwischen Allianz und Horde wieder neu entflammen soll, muss man Blizzards Entscheidung als Mensch mit objektiver Meinung einfach begrüßen! Alles andere ist einfach nur Weltfremd und typisch Deutsch! Also regt euch nicht auf, freut euch lieber wenn ihr Spieler eines nahezu ausgestorbenen Realms seid! ich sag nur For the Horde!


----------



## Sinistryx (22. September 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Blizzard die Spieler auf die bevölkerten Servern sendet - es ist eher andersherum.
Ich denke mir, dass die Gebiete, auf denen sich dann die Spieler tummeln irgendwie instanziert sind - somit kann es sein, dass Spieler von Frostwolf auf andere treffen, obwohl es eigentlich eher andersherum ist^^


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2012)

es herscht jedenfalls derzeit sodom und gomorra besonders frostwolf und aegwyn die ghetto server von wow machen verstärkt auf sich aufmerksam mit lvl 85 gankgruppen in goldhain und deine mutter und analwortspielen im allgemeinchat



Tinkerballa schrieb:


> Und da der Konflikt zwischen Allianz und Horde wieder neu entflammen soll, muss man Blizzards Entscheidung als Mensch mit objektiver Meinung einfach begrüßen! Alles andere ist einfach nur Weltfremd und typisch Deutsch! Also regt euch nicht auf, freut euch lieber



die amerikaner haben damals den indianer wolldecken geschenkt die mit pockenviren infiziert waren und als die indianer geschwächt waren wurden alle ausgelöscht - mutter,kinder, babys,ältere wehrlose personen

darüber soll man sich freun ?

derzeit in den medien drüben im abendland werden botschaften gestürmt, flaggen verbrannt, leute verletzt und es gibt regelmässig selbstmörder mit sprengstoff 

auch darüber sollen uns freuen ???

im ersten und im 2ten weltkrieg und diverse andere kriege wurde unteranderem mit abc nervengasen,uran munition, napalm, sprengstoffattentaten, kollerteralschaden, flächenbombardierung, schläfern und anderen gearbeitet.

Es gibt die saubere kriegsführung und es es gibt den dreckigen krieg

aber es ist ja typisch deutsch wenn man sich über dreckigen krieg aufregt


----------



## Annovella (22. September 2012)

Danke Blizz, dank dieser Änderung kaufe ich mir definitiv kein MoP und freue mich mit sofortiger Wirkung darauf, das mein Jahrespass(der nur reine Abzocke war) abgelaufen ist.

Ich liebe Open PvP, aber was für ein dummer scheiß jetzt eingeführt wurde. Es hieß immer nur leere Server werden mit leeren Servern verkopplet.

Jetzt werde ich - egal was und wo ich bin WELTWEIT in ganz Azeroth um 3 Uhr nachts von Spielern von Servern Frostwolf/Aegwynn/Eredar/Destromath im 1on500 gegankt.

Nein, danke.

Blizz, ihr habt einen der besten Kunden verloren. Hunderte Verbesserungsvorschläge, immer ausnahmslos ein zahlender Kunde & jetzt sage ich: Cya, wenn der Jahrespass abgelaufen ist, wird Blizzard weniger als 5 Mio. Spieler haben trotz neuem Addons, Gz das ihr nach glorreichen Jahren zu Classic/TBC euer gesamtes Spiel schrott gefahren habt. Ich hätte wie über 150 meiner Kollegen die alle seit Classic spielen auch spätestens mit WotLk aufhören sollen. Bye.


----------



## Tikume (22. September 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich liebe Open PvP
> ...
> Jetzt werde ich - egal was und wo ich bin WELTWEIT in ganz Azeroth um 3 Uhr nachts von Spielern von Servern Frostwolf/Aegwynn/Eredar/Destromath im 1on500 gegankt.



Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch? Oder wolltest Du sagen, dass Open PvP ok ist solange Du gewinnst?


----------



## Raijka (22. September 2012)

Na ich hoffe doch stark das man auf einen PVE Server seine Ruhe hat von dem Schrott sonst wäre es tragisch. Mir hat zu Cata Beginn schon die Unsitte der Horde gereicht bei den Thrall Events PVP gefleckt Rumzustehen und auf einen Zufallstreffer zu hoffen damit man mit 20 Mann einen Allianzler töten kann. Ok einmal ist Lustig aber dauernd Nervt einem das gewaltig.

Natürlich verstehe ich diese Massen Ansammlungen von Mega Imba PVPlern die wollen halt zeigen was sie drauf haben insbesonders wenn sie für jeden noch nen Heiler mitnehmen damit ja nix passieren kann  Aber ganz ehrlich Open PVP geht mir am A... vorbei in dieser Form. Besonders mag ich die Helden in den LOW Level Gebieten die mit 85 auf lvl 25 Chars einprügeln oder Questgeber töten damit man ja keine Quest annehmen oder abgeben kann.
Von den Typen habe ich ein Bild vor meinen Geistigen Auge   Kleine windel tragende Hässliche kerle die sich ohne ihre Mama nicht mal vors Haus trauen und von ihrer kleinen Schwester andauernd verprügelt werden  Wenn mich ein Rudel von diesen Pro PVP Gamern dann tötet denke ich mir wieder eine Gute Tat vollbracht und mindest einen vor dem Selbstmord gerettet


----------



## Knallkörper (22. September 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Danke Blizz, dank dieser Änderung kaufe ich mir definitiv kein MoP und freue mich mit sofortiger Wirkung darauf, das mein Jahrespass(der nur reine Abzocke war) abgelaufen ist.



In welcher Hinsicht, war dein Jahrespass eine Abzocke... du hast genau das erhalten, was Dir von seiten Blizzard angeboten wurde?!



Annovella schrieb:


> Ich liebe Open PvP



Kann ich dir nicht so ganz glauben, wenn du dich so darüber aufregst.


p.s. alle verlangen es und wenn es eingeführt wird, wollen es alle nicht mehr... 

mfg


----------



## Annovella (22. September 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch? Oder wolltest Du sagen, dass Open PvP ok ist solange Du gewinnst?



Nein, ist kein Widerspruch. Aber es ist etwas ganz anderes, ob man 1 gegen 1 oder mal max. 5 gegen 5 spielt gegen Gegnern des selben Servers. Das was jetzt gerade stattfindet ist kein Open PvP, sondern die ganzen Allianzaegwynnler wollen in jedem Levelbereich überall in Azeroth zeigen, das sie der besten PvP Server Blutdursts ist. Und das ist einfach nur kindisches Verhalten. Ich find ansich auch schlachten um Haala nice, solange man die questenden Lowies daneben in Ruhe lässt. Aber naja, Aegwynn kommt mit einigen 100 Leuten daher und vermießt den restlichen Spielern den Spass. Masse statt Klasse. Und ja, gestern wurde ich von 5 Rivalen(oha voll die Profis) mit meiner Freundin bei den FL Quests dauerangegriffen, dabei wollten wir nur gechillt ebend die Quests vorm Schlafen gehen fertig machen. Hab ich schon erwähnt, das Ferals lächerlich sind, noch lächerlicher als vor dem Patch?
Einzige Möglichkeit, für mich weiter WoW zu spielen ist momentan meinen WotLk Maindruiden auf nem PvE Server wieder zu spielen. Denn ganz ehrlich: Mit MoP ist Leveln _unmöglich_ - zumindest auf PvP Servern.




Knallkörper schrieb:


> In welcher Hinsicht, war dein Jahrespass eine Abzocke... du hast genau das erhalten, was Dir von seiten Blizzard angeboten wurde?!
> p.s. alle verlangen es und wenn es eingeführt wird, wollen es alle nicht mehr...




Ich habe es nie verlangt, fand es aber für leere Server immer ganz nett. Wobei Leute ja nicht umsonst sich einen leeren Server aussuchen, vllt mögen sie mehr die Ruhe. 

Man hätte es einfach anders lösen _müssen_, Server wie Destro/Ere/FW/Aeg brauchen keine Zusammenlegungen. Man hätte leere Server einfach komplett zusammen legen sollen. Also 2-3 Server nehmen, alle Chars auf einen Server bringen und die anderen löschen.

Der Jahrespass ist abzocke, weil Blizz damit die Leute an WoW gehalten hat. Was bekam man dafür? 1 Mount & ein Spiel welches kaum noch jemand zockt, weil es so schlecht ist(D3). Da mach ich lieber 10x den Titel "Der Wahnsinnige" als D3 dauerrumzuzergen. Ödestes Spiel ever. Da sind sogar die CoD Singleplayerstorymodis 100x interessanter.
Also. Der Jahrespass hat die Leute dazu "gezwungen" das Spiel zu bezahlen & dafür bekam man kaum eine Gegenleistung. Erst fand ich die Idee nett, dachte "da ich sowieso immer WoW zocke mach ich das, so kann ich sogar mal in D3 reinschauen" - aber Blizz hat seit über 12 Monaten nichts mehr für WoW getan. Kein Patch, keine Inis, keine Raids, keine neue Arenaseason. Sie haben auch nicht an dem balancing gearbeitet.

Es passierte einfach nichts.

Also ist es abzocke, genau wie billige Versicherungsfritzen es vor deiner Haustür oder am Telefon machen. Mit der Aktion und den darauffolgenden Unfähigkeiten hat sich Blizz ganz schön viele Symphatiepunkte verloren. 

Na wenigstens wurde nachdem ich 4,5 Jahre lang für accweite Erfolge kämpfte diese eingeführt.. hey undzwar genau nach dem System und überlegungen wie ich es mir 1zu1 überlegt hatte.


----------



## Tikume (22. September 2012)

Ich verstehe was Du meinst, aber das Ding am Open PvP ist ja gerade dass es eben längt nicht immer fair ist oder dass das Unerwartete geschieht.

Und was Du für den Jahrespass bekommst wusstest Du doch auch vorher. Es hat dich doch keiner gezwungen den zu nehmen.


----------



## Xidish (22. September 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Der Jahrespass ist abzocke, weil Blizz damit die Leute an WoW gehalten hat.


Imo ist das keine Abzocke.
Die Jahrespässler haben genau das erhalten, was im Abschluss drinnen stand.
Und nur weil etwas nicht so läuft, wie es erhofft war, kann man sich nicht die Unverschämtheit heruasnehmen, jemanden als Abzocker zu bezeichnen.
Jeder konnte selber entscheiden, ob er das unterschreibt und auf die Bedingungen eingeht.

Anstatt andere als Abzocker hinzustellen,
würde ich mir eher mal Gedanken machen, inwieweit ich süchtig bin - so ein Jahresabo zu unterschreiben! 

Und auf Deine Sympathiepunkte kann Blizzard sehr gut verzichten.^^

Und das an sich binden wollen ... dann wäre ja alle Menschen Abzocker.


----------



## Shalura (22. September 2012)

Ich persönlich sehe die Cross-Realm-Zonen mit gemischten Gefühlen.
Einerseits finde ich es toll, daß man nun auch mal wieder Spieler in der Welt sieht, andererseits sollte dringendst geändert werden, daß man automatisch PVP geflagged wird, wenn ein Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion mit aktiviertem PVP dazwischen läuft, wenn man grad ne Horde Mobs bekämpft.
So geschehen gestern Abend: Mit meinem kleinen Twinkhexer 58 geworden und direkt los Scherbenwelt questen. Am Dunklen Portal stand ein Haufen Hordler, alle mit PVP aktiv. Nix bei gedacht, durchs Portal und drüben die ersten Quests angenommen. Beim verprügeln der Mobs seh ich auf einmal, wie ein Orc krieger in meinen Feuerregen rennt, natürlich war ich sofort PVP geflagged, was nun die restlichen 85er Horde "Helden" dazu bewog, einen unschuldigen 58er Hexer aus dem Leben zu hauen... Gut, Ok, 5 Minuten Zwangspause bis PVP wieder ausgeht und dann wiederbelebt. Aber ich wurde ab da auf Schritt und Tritt von einigen Hordlern begleitet, es schien, als warte man auf einen erneute Faux Pas von mir. Leider ist er mir dann auch ca. 10 Minuten später passiert, da waren allerdings schon nur noch 2 Hordler bei mir. 
Es ist nervig, daß man Automatisch PVP anbekommt, wenn man eigentlich grad beim durchspielen des PVE Inhaltes ist und einen gegnerischen Fraktionsspieler nichtmal direkt angreift, weil er ja selber in meine Effekte läuft. 
Ich wäre für eine Änderung der PVP MArkierung, und zwar sollte sie auf PVE Servern auch wirklich so lange inaktiv sein, bis man sie selber anschaltet, dafür spiele ich auf einem PVE Server, weil ich keine Lust habe, mich mit nem Haufen Idioten auseinander setzen zu müssen, die meine Zeit im Spiel mit solch schwachsinnigen Aktionen wie 20 gegen einen, bis das Blut zum Vorschein kommt, oder eben halt als 85er Lowiechars ganken vergeuden.

Ein positives Erlebnis hatte ich auch, als ich dann später endlich ungestört weiterquesten konnte. Ich traf auf eine Gruppe, die aus Leuten von 3 anderen Servern bestand und wurde gefragt, ob ich Lust hätte, mich anzuschliessen. Inklusive des Besuchs mehrerer Instanzen habe ich ab da innerhalb von 2 Stunden Level 61 geschafft. Und Battletags wurden ebenso ausgetauscht, ich hoffe, heute Nachmittag kommen wirklich alle 4 wieder on und wir pflügen uns weiter durch die Scherbenwelt ;-)


----------



## Skalpi (22. September 2012)

Es gab in den vergangenen Jahren seitens Blizzard viele fragwürdige Entscheidungen, aber die Cross-Realm-Zonen stellen sicherlich das i-Tüpfelchen dar.
Es ist eine Sache, ob man zwei Geisterserver zusammenlegt, oder wie jetzt geschehen, alle Server eines Realmpools vereinigt. Faktisch hat man damit die verfügbaren Resourcen pro Realm um 95% reduziert.
Natürlich ist nicht damit zu rechnen, daß als Ausgleich auch die Matkosten für die Berufe entsprechend reduziert werden.

Ein echt cleverer Zug von Blizz und passt vor allem auch zum anstehenden Dauergrind in MoP.
Frei nach dem Motto wie beschäftige ich Leute monatelang ohne für viel Geld Inhalte programmieren zu müssen.
Allerdings funktioniert das Prinzip "Mist zu Geld machen" nur in der Düngerindustrie.

Für mich hat sich damit das Kapitel WoW endgültig erledigt.


----------



## Flachtyp (22. September 2012)

Als multiboxer gefällt es mir nich so, da es mich eher behindert als mir hilft. 

Ich kann für alle Leute die den TimeLost, Phosphordrake, das graue Reitkamel, oder das mount von Poseidus haben wollen nur hoffen daß sie diese Gebiete nie zu solchen Zonen werden. Das wäre dann nämlich pures Glücksspiel. Es gibt ja jetzt schon angeblich Leute die Monate erfolglos danach suchen.....

EDIT :

LOOOL, mir ist gerade in den GrizzlyHills jemand von einem anderen Server begegnet, dh Nordend IST bereits davon betroffen OO. Na dann viel Glück an alle camper....

Ihr werdet es brauchen !!!


EDIT2:

Tjaaaaa, ich war gerade in den Sturmgipfeln und......TUT mir leid Leute ! ALLE die noch vor hatten den TL zu farmen haben da jetzt ein echtes Problem! Die Sturmgipfel sind jetzt auch so ein zusammengeführtes Gebiet.
Ich war gerade beim See bei Bors Atem, östlich von Valkyrion. Und da war.....ACTION, wie zu erwarten. Mindestens zusammen 20 Chars beider Fraktionen. Und der Boden ist fast komplett BEDECKT mit Skelletten.

Ich bin HEILFROH daß ich den schon so lange mit allen Chars habe. Für alle anderen tuts mir wirklich leid ;-(


----------



## Eyora (22. September 2012)

Werden auch Gebiete aufgestallten, wenn zu viele Leute da sind? Wenn ich z.B. Dienstag Morgens mir einen Panda machen möchte ist das Gebiet sicher überrannt. Gibt es dann mehrere Instanzen des Gebietes, sodass man vernünftig spielen kann?

Sonst wird mein Mönch es wieder Draenei. Ich wollte halt dem Pandaren nur auch mal eine Chance geben


----------



## Alexawen (22. September 2012)

Ich habe eigentlich nie über die wow gemeckert. 
War bis jetzt immer zufrieden. 
Aber die Server zusammenzulegen, finde ich, absolut mist. Man kann nicht merh in Ruhe questen und man wird dauernd angegriffen. 
So macht das spielen kein Spass mehr. 
Werde auch die neue Erweiterung noch nicht holen. Will es weiter beobachten. Wird es nicht besser, werde ich leider das Wow-spielen nach 4 Jahren aufgeben. Was ich schade finde.


----------



## Tikume (22. September 2012)

Wieso wirst Du dauernd angegriffen? Bist Du auf einem PvP Server oder hast Du das PvP Flag an?


----------



## Alexawen (22. September 2012)

keines von beiden. Ich bin nicht der einzige der dieses problem hat.


----------



## Bandit 1 (22. September 2012)

Wenn ich das alles hier lese, bin ich echt froh meine Collectors abbestellt zu haben. 

Bei GW 2 gibt es keinen Rohstoffklau_ (was mich bei WOW mit am allermeisten geärgert hat), _
keinen Mobklau_ (direkt mein Platz 2 auf der "Hate-Liste"^^)_ und die Leute spielen echt immer
zusammen und der Ton im Channel ist auf meinem Server immer freundlich.

Von der 200% besseren Grafik will ich erst gar nicht anfangen, wäre auch unfair.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. September 2012)

halbstarke, die alleine nichts gebacken bekommen und zu x einzelne spieler ganken, gabs ja schon immer.... das wird sich auch nie ändern. es ist unglaublich nervig, aber iwie tun mir die leute schon ein wenig leid.

was mich am meisten stört, sind die ganzen farmbots, die nun unterwegs sind und vor allem diverse prollo-möchtegern-pro-gamer. ich habe schon meine gründe, warum ich nicht auf aegwynn oder antonidas spiele.... jetzt gehen mir die leute beim questen aufn sack.


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2012)

es würde schon reichen wenn man die server mit hoch von den crossrealm auschliessen würden weil genau dann die problem server wie aegywn,frostwolf usw weg sind

derzeit baut man richtig einen hass auf fremde server auf


----------



## Mijelikki (22. September 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich habe schon meine gründe, warum ich nicht auf aegwynn oder antonidas spiele.... jetzt gehen mir die leute beim questen aufn sack.




komisch. bin gestern als aegwynn alli auch mehrfach angegriffen worden. auch dort gibts leute die ihren char in ruhe hochleveln wollen und trotzdem des pvps geneigt sind. und es gibt durchaus leute, die sich server bewusst nach der überzahl der favorisierten fraktion aussuchen. 

trotzdem campen längst nicht alle ständig die unterlegene fraktion. schiebt halt net ständig bestimmten servern die komplette schuld in die schuhe. ich komme ursprünglich von einem rollenspielserver und ich muss sagen, aegwynn ist längst nicht so asozial wie so viele immer tun. und wenn aufeinmal 50 frostwolfler etc. auftauchen, ja dann wehrt man sich halt.


----------



## Eyora (22. September 2012)

@Bandit1:

Freut mich für dich, dass du Freude an einem Computerspiel hast.

@Kritiker:

Aber gehört es nicht zu einem MMO dazu,dass andere Menschen in der Welt sind, dass einem Gegner und Rohstoffe vor der Nase verschwinden. Von klauen kann man ja nicht reden, da man keinerlei anrecht auf die Rohstoffe hat.

Im richtigen Leben gilt doch auch wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. Wenn ich in einem Computerspiel alle Vorteile für mich haben möchte, dann spiele ich ein Singelplayer-RPG. Dort bekommt man alles für sich.

In einem MMO muss man auch teilen. Das gehört zum Gesellschaftlichen Verhalten dazu.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (22. September 2012)

Gebiete werden wieder voller?
Man wird öfter gegankt?
Ruf-Farmen wird wieder zum Dauer-Grind?
Mats werden schwieriger zu farmen da mehr Spieler?
Es dauert wieder ewig sein Zeug komplett zu craften?

Welcome to Classic WoW!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. September 2012)

Mijelikki schrieb:


> komisch. bin gestern als aegwynn alli auch mehrfach angegriffen worden. auch dort gibts leute die ihren char in ruhe hochleveln wollen und trotzdem des pvps geneigt sind. und es gibt durchaus leute, die sich server bewusst nach der überzahl der favorisierten fraktion aussuchen.
> 
> trotzdem campen längst nicht alle ständig die unterlegene fraktion. schiebt halt net ständig bestimmten servern die komplette schuld in die schuhe. ich komme ursprünglich von einem rollenspielserver und ich muss sagen, aegwynn ist längst nicht so asozial wie so viele immer tun. und wenn aufeinmal 50 frostwolfler etc. auftauchen, ja dann wehrt man sich halt.



ich spiele selbst alli und bin dem pvp nicht abgeneigt. es ging mir jetzt eben auch nicht ums campen (wobei ich das auch lächerlich finde, denn zu x, einzelne spieler campen, ist kein pvp sondern gimpig), sondern darum, dass ich mit dem großteil der leuten von eben diesen servern, nicht zusammen spielen möchte, das prollo-gelaber nicht im chat lesen möchte, usw... würde ich horde spielen, könnte es mir ja egal sein.

nicht falsch verstehen, ich stecke natürlich nicht alle leute des servers unter einen hut... gibt natürlich auch nette spieler, die ne gute erziehung genossen haben, der großteil meiner erfahrung diesbezüglich, war allerdings sehr schlecht.


----------



## Mijelikki (22. September 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich spiele selbst alli und bin dem pvp nicht abgeneigt. es ging mir jetzt eben auch nicht ums campen (wobei ich das auch lächerlich finde, denn zu x, einzelne spieler campen, ist kein pvp sondern gimpig), sondern darum, dass ich mit dem großteil der leuten von eben diesen servern, nicht zusammen spielen möchte, das prollo-gelaber nicht im chat lesen möchte, usw... würde ich horde spielen, könnte es mir ja egal sein.
> 
> nicht falsch verstehen, ich stecke natürlich nicht alle leute des servers unter einen hut... gibt natürlich auch nette spieler, die ne gute erziehung genossen haben, der großteil meiner erfahrung diesbezüglich, war allerdings sehr schlecht.



ich verstehe schon was du teilweise genervt bist. Egal ob beim Farmen von Rohstoffen, Suchen von Rarmobs, Nachteile hat das ganze eventuell schon, grad beim Leveln. 

_(Vorsicht, Anekdote:Gestern hat mich z.B. ein 4 Level über mir befindlicher Magier (auch von Aegwynn) zuerst angegriffen und er war auch trotz seiner 4 Level über mir im Nachteil, so dass ich ihn so gut wie down hatte. 
Leider schwebte über ihm eine 85er Kriegerin (Frostwolf) die mir vorher zwar nichts tat,  anscheinend was dagegen hatte dass ich einem Hordi (der mich wohlgemerkt zuerst angegriffen hat) die Leviten lese. 
Naja, es endete darin dass sie mich gekillt hat und der  Mage den ich fast down hatte kam gerade mal mit einem blauen Auge davon. Das kann einem leider aber auch ohne die Serverzusammenführung passieren.)_

PVE mit PVP gemischt ist ne Sache die leider nicht so toll ist, und auch RP mit non RP'lern ist schon recht doof. Ich bin aber zuversichtlich dass Blizz noch eine Lösung finden wird wie die Serverzusammenlegung in Zukunft etwas runder gestaltet werden kann. Z.B. Kräuter die für den einen nicht verschwinden, wenn sie einer von einem anderen Server gerade farmt, etc.


----------



## Alexawen (22. September 2012)

Habe eben gelesen, das diese Zusammenlegung nicht so sein sollte. Es ist ein Bug. Es soll ein Serverstart morgen früh geben. Man wollte pvp zusammenlegen  und pve zusammenlegen.


----------



## Yoshitomo (22. September 2012)

sodele, nachdem ich gestern mal mit meinem lvl 7er B11 Jäger, auf Proudmoore im Immersangwald, beim Quest-NPC von einem Magier der auf Frostwolf "wohnt" begrüßt wurde, war klar, daß PvE und PvP-Server gemeinsame Instanzen haben. Im Moment habe ich kein Problem damit, sollte ich aber auch nur 1x von einem PvPler genervt werden dann hagelts Tickets und Protestmails an Blizz. Für mich gibts nichts Schlimmeres im Spiel als zum PvP gezwungen zu werden, habe nicht grundlos einen PvE-Server gewählt. 

Tante Edit sagt: Auch eben erst gelesen, daß das wohl ein Bug ist. Aber wie gesagt, habe ich meine Ruhe ist mir das egal. Ich habe auch kein problem mit Erz-oder Kräuterfarmen, einfach schneller sein hilft


----------



## heiduei (22. September 2012)

Dominar schrieb:


> Welcome to Classic WoW!



Und genau das wollten doch alle, nicht wahr ? 


Ich finds einfach nur GEIL, überall ist was los  Ich bin wahrscheinlich ein satanistischer Masochist sondergleichen, aber ich liebe es mich mit anderen um Mobs und Beute zu prügeln !


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2012)

deutsches forum kontra tread 95 seiten - pro tread 5 seiten
englischen forum kontra tread 5ter post seite 65 und beim post das blizzard es derzeit untersucht sind sie auf seite 95

wird also angepasst oder entfernt weil nicht alle features die blizzard bringen wollte sind auch dann gekommt 

bzw wenn wir das rl id öffentlich hätten wo ich sehen würde das roxxorboxxorichkilldichvonhinten untoter schurke 85 der stundenlang leute im lvl 10 startgebiet gankt plötzlich nicht mehr anonym wär sondern ein 12 jähriger hans mustermann und dann leute bei ihm vorbeifahren würden da würden sich die eltern aber freuen ^^


Mir ist klar das ich auf einem pvp server bin - ich habe kein problem wenn ich beim lvlen mal sterbe von mir aus auch von 85er die müssen halt ingame was schaffen wenn sie im rl bei mutter leben 
aber 4 bis 6 stunden lang eine zone systematisch blockieren ?

in classic wars stranglethron tal angriff aufs jägerlager und westliche pestländer die scharlachrote kreuzung aber da wars meist nur eine person und die zone war gross und es gab noch keine flugmounts

heutzutage wirste beim twinken von 85er mit flugmounts verfolgt bist du frustiert für den tag ausloggst 

auf längerer sicht machen sich die ganker die sich hinter den mantel des open pvp verstecken den server kaputt weil irgendwann werden auf dem server nur noch richtige pvpler sein und dann werden die ganker die opfer sein


----------



## Maror der Superschami (22. September 2012)

Erst schreien sie alle nach classic und dann heulen sie doch wieder rum...

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Annovella (22. September 2012)

Maror schrieb:


> Erst schreien sie alle nach classic und dann heulen sie doch wieder rum...
> 
> Haters gonna hate.



Das hat nichts mit Classic zutun.

Solche Sprüche kommen doch meistens eh nur von Leuten die nie wirklich Classic gespielt haben.

Ausserdem geht es schlichtweg um die unendliche MASSE an Spielern. In Classic gab es Gruppierungen die gegeneinander gekämpft haben, gab es gefighte um Questmobs usw. Aber man war auf einem Server mit den ganzen Leuten. Man kannte seine Gegner mit Vor- Nach- & Zwischennamen usw. Heute sind einfach über 500.000 Menschen auf einem Haufen. Und das ist das Problem. Classic war ansich ganz nett, keine Frage. Aber selbst auf Frostwolf oder Al Akir hattest du keine halbe millionen Mitspieler und Gegnerspieler die allesamt nichts besseres zutun hatten als sich zu flamen/Mobs zu klauen/Mats zu klauen/sich aufs mowl zu hauen.

Und ich fand die ganzen Open PvP fields wie vor MC damals auch nett. Aber das ist was anderes als das heute.


----------



## Maror der Superschami (22. September 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Classic zutun.
> 
> Solche Sprüche kommen doch meistens eh nur von Leuten die nie wirklich Classic gespielt haben.
> 
> ...



Ich spiele seit Januar 2006.

Das mit dem ganken und den überfüllten Zonen wird sich ab dienstag wohl sowieso wieder legen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. September 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Classic zutun.
> 
> Solche Sprüche kommen doch meistens eh nur von Leuten die nie wirklich Classic gespielt haben.
> 
> ...



sehe ich auch so. zu classic und bc spielte ich auf destromath... der server war voll, es gab sehr viel open pvp und es war meist auch sehr spassig.... teilweiße war man mit der gegnerischen fraktion sogar noch im gleichen ts.  natürlich gabs schon immer leute, die sich nur in der masse stark fühlten, aber das was im moment hier abläuft, hat auch nicht ansatzweise ähnlichkeit mit classic....


----------



## Leviathan666 (22. September 2012)

Das ist nur Blizzards Antwort auf das Feedback: "Alles ist wie ausgestorben". 
Wow, wie verwunderlich vor dem neuen Addon ohne vorherigen, zusätzlichen Content.
Probleme gibts bestimmt. Ich bin jetzt schon gespannt wie sich das Ganze verhält sobald die Spieler wieder auftauchen zum Release. ^^


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (22. September 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> ...aber das was im moment hier abläuft, hat auch nicht ansatzweise ähnlichkeit mit classic....



Nä. Zu Classic wurden keineswegs ganze Zonen blockiert... nein, natürlich nicht... ich will nicht wissen wie oft ich im Brachland/Vorgebirge des Hügellandes nicht weiter questen konnte weil mal wieder ein 60er Alli seinen kleinen .... kompensieren musste.



> Heute sind einfach über 500.000 Menschen auf einem Haufen. Und das ist das Problem.



Du spielst ein MMO. Nur weil du deine Gegner nicht mehr kennst und deine Fraktion es nicht hinbekommt ein Questgebiet von Störenfrieden zu säubern war es in Classic doch wieder etwas anderes? Auweia... 

Ich stimme insoweit zu das Blizzard das System anpassen sollte das die Populationen der Fraktionen ausgeglichen sind und es nicht zu einer "Über"-Population bestimmter Gebiete kommt. Aber der Rest geht so in Ordnung.


----------



## Tikume (22. September 2012)

Alexawen schrieb:


> keines von beiden. Ich bin nicht der einzige der dieses problem hat.



Wenn dem so ist, dann ist das klar ein Bug der vermutlich dann auch sehr bald gefixt wird.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. September 2012)

Erscheinen bei euch in den Crossrealmgebieten eigentlich auch im Chat alle Beiträge 4-5 mal? Irgendwie nervig.^^


----------



## danini (22. September 2012)

Also ich muss auch ma meinen Senf dazu geben.
Eigentlich finde ich dieses Crossrealmgedöns super.
Klar die Startgebiete sind voll , Open PvP schlachten find ich alleine schon beim zugucken Episch. Und dass man nun nicht mehr unendlich farmen kann , sondern noch mehr Mitstreiter hat , finde ich auch gut. So steigen vllt auch mal wieder die Preise im AH
Was mich aber jetzt schon derbe ankotzt. In meinem Fall , die Alli Seite warteten beim Orc Startgebiet in Durotar um uns zB die Items für die Quests , wegzuklauen. Oder uns selber, was ja auch so lustig ist.
Andere aus meinem Clan kommen zB nicht mehr durchs Portal in die Scherbenwelt. Dort warteten locker 30 Allies.. Als 60er hat man 0 Chance und da verliert man auch die Lust iwann.
Wenn Blizz so Dinge noch rausstreicht , wird dieses Crossrealm eine ganz feine Sache. Und dann wird es sicher noch einige Mega Schlachten geben ;-)
Aber PvP hin oder her , wenn man nirgends mehr vernünftig questen kann , weil die Gegenseite die Gebiete einnimmt , sehe ich kein Sinn darin.
Trotzdem mutig von Blizz sowas einzufügen. Wobei den Leuten mit nem leeren Ah auch nicht geholfen wird so..


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. September 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Erscheinen bei euch in den Crossrealmgebieten eigentlich auch im Chat alle Beiträge 4-5 mal? Irgendwie nervig.^^



nicht 4-fach, aber doppelt. so durfte ich eben die ganzen beleidigungen eines spielers, dem ich ein dezentes /lol schenkte, da er den lowies die questgeber getötet hat, aber selbst dafür zu doof war und gestorben ist, zweilmal lesen


----------



## Tikume (22. September 2012)

danini schrieb:


> Andere aus meinem Clan kommen zB nicht mehr durchs Portal in die Scherbenwelt. Dort warteten locker 30 Allies.. Als 60er hat man 0 Chance und da verliert man auch die Lust iwann.



Das sind für mich aber prinzipielle Schwächen der PvP Server. Ich war von Anfang an der Überzeugung dass man nicht einfach PvP anschalten kann und gut is.
In Daoc hattest Du z.B. ein vernünftiges System dahinter, da konntest Du auch in deinem heimatreich 50 werden aber die Grenzgebiete und Darkness Falls waren so attraktiv dass man wenn es ging dorthin wollte.


----------



## Annovella (22. September 2012)

Ihr findet das ja alle sooo cool und so /hand vors gesicht hält...

Hier mal ein Bild, damit jeder sich mal ein "Bild" davon machen kann wie sinnlos der scheiß ist.

[attachment=12935:WoWScrnShot_092212_201631.jpg]


Reine Bug-Kiddischeiße.

Unten, was man nicht sieht: Dort stehen unendlich Allis vom Server Zuluhed, Frostwolf, Narthrezim, Lorderon, Aegwynn, Destromath, Aegwynn(den Kiddiprollwannabeedeppenserver erwähne ich mit absicht zwei Mal), Eredar, Frostmourne, Gorgonnash und mehr.

Jo, voll cool und so. Ist wie in classic und so (Achtung ironie)



Dominar schrieb:


> Du spielst ein MMO. Nur weil du deine Gegner nicht mehr kennst und deine Fraktion es nicht hinbekommt ein Questgebiet von Störenfrieden zu säubern war es in Classic doch wieder etwas anderes? Auweia...
> 
> Ich stimme insoweit zu das Blizzard das System anpassen sollte das die Populationen der Fraktionen ausgeglichen sind und es nicht zu einer "Über"-Population bestimmter Gebiete kommt. Aber der Rest geht so in Ordnung.



Tjo, die Überpopulation existiert aber vorallem durch Aegwynn. Es gibt in dem Realmpool - davon ab das Hordler allgemein weniger aggressive Open PvPler sind und nicht gleich 50 Mio Freunde holen, weil sie einmal im 1on1 sterben - nur einen Server, wo ein riesiger Haufen unterwegs ist & das ist Aegwynn. Allein durch den Realm hat die Allianz schon eine dauerhaft erhöhte Population, denn Aegwynn ist an rund 75-80% aller PvP-Aktivitäten beteiligt. Siehe hierzu RBG Wertung, Arenawertungen & einfach mal in Kampfbereichen wie das von mir hier gepostete Bild. Du siehst nahezu nur Allis - undzwar von fast nur Aegwynn. Sind halt wie schon geschrieben alles Kids die meinen sie müssten ihr Rivalenskill zeigen durch das Zergen von 5000vs.10.
Dagegen haben die PvP aktiven Server von Hordeseite Eredar/Destro/FW schlichtweg keine Chance. Alleine dank des Human Racialbuffs haben die 3 Server 1/3 aller Top PvPler an Aegwynn verloren, weil sich dort alle versammelt haben um die FOTM Klasse^10 zu zocken: Human. Oh und Nachtelf-Ferals sind auch berühmt. Was anderes gibt es eigendlich fast gar nicht.

Blizzard hat seit mitte WotLk darauf hingearbeitet, das fast nurnoch Allianz PvP spielt und sie alle auf einem Server versammelt & nun haben sie eine gewaltige Atombombe vollgesogen mit viel Bummbumm und diese haben sie in Form dieser schwachsinnigen Änderung explodieren lassen.

X-Realm für Realmpool Blutdurst... Ich lach mich schlapp.


----------



## Tikume (22. September 2012)

Dass PvP Server dämlich und sinnfrei sind weiss ich schon. Ich verstehe halt nicht warum man sich dafür entscheidet und dann losbrüllert wenn man bekommt was man sich ausgesucht hat.
Ich mach ja auch kein Arathi-BG und jammere dann dass mich 15 mann an der Schmiede abgestochen haben während ich eigentlich nur in Ruhe tappen wollte.


----------



## Xidish (22. September 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> [attachment=12935:WoWScrnShot_092212_201631.jpg]
> Reine Bug-Kiddischeiße.


Mein Vati ist vor 2 Monaten tödlich verunglückt und meine Mutti hat derzeit Taubheitsgefühl in den Beinen.
Das ist scheiße!

Und wenn Dir diese PvP Bilder so neu sind, dann hast Du niemals zu Classic (wie Du ja posauntest) gespielt!

*edit:* Man kann auch, wie man hier bestens sieht, echt im Selbstmitleid baden.


Ende

*ausklink*


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dass PvP Server dämlich und sinnfrei sind weiss ich schon. Ich verstehe halt nicht warum man sich dafür entscheidet und dann losbrüllert wenn man bekommt was man sich ausgesucht hat.
> Ich mach ja auch kein Arathi-BG und jammere dann dass mich 15 mann an der Schmiede abgestochen haben während ich eigentlich nur in Ruhe tappen wollte.



weil pvp server ohne cross server vorher noch möglich waren man kannte seine gegner man wusste wer sie waren und es gibt derzeit ein extremes serverungleichgewicht

Server a hat 50 hordler und 10 allys server b hat 50 hordler und 15 allys jetzt haben wir in einer zone 100 hordler gegen 25 allys


----------



## Eyora (22. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> weil pvp server ohne cross server vorher noch möglich waren man kannte seine gegner man wusste wer sie waren und es gibt derzeit ein extremes serverungleichgewicht
> 
> Server a hat 50 hordler und 10 allys server b hat 50 hordler und 15 allys jetzt haben wir in einer zone 100 hordler gegen 25 allys



Wird es nicht interessanter, wenn man auch mal improvisieren muss und seinen Gegner nicht in und auswendig kennt. Bringt doch neue Herausforderungen. Gerade beim PvP, führt es doch eher zu einer Abstumpfung, wenn immer dasselbe kommt.

Und wo hat sich bei deinem beispiel nun etwas verändert. Vorher war die Horde das Allianz auf beiden Servern überlegen und mit Cross Realm auch. Wenn die allis im zweiten beispiel sich aber koordinieren wurden, hätten sie eine schlagkräftige Truppe, die auch in der Lage ist dem Übermäßigen Gegner in den Rücken zu fallen.


----------



## Saji (22. September 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Wenn die allis im zweiten beispiel sich aber koordinieren wurden, hätten sie eine schlagkräftige Truppe, die auch in der Lage ist dem Übermäßigen Gegner in den Rücken zu fallen.



lol...


----------



## Fremder123 (22. September 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Und wo hat sich bei deinem beispiel nun etwas verändert. Vorher war die Horde das Allianz auf beiden Servern überlegen und mit Cross Realm auch. Wenn die allis im zweiten beispiel sich aber koordinieren wurden, hätten sie eine schlagkräftige Truppe, die auch in der Lage ist dem Übermäßigen Gegner in den Rücken zu fallen.


Du meinst also, dass man für jedes Mal was man bspw. das Dunkle Portal zu durchqueren wünscht, erstmal einen 40-Mann-Raid auf die Beine stellt, um den gegnerischen Mordbuben Einhalt zu gebieten? Für einen Farmrun TdM ist mir das ehrlich gesagt ein wenig viel Aufwand...


----------



## Flachtyp (22. September 2012)

Eigentlich is das ganze im Grunde ne gute Idee, aber so wie es jetzt ist kann und DARF es nicht weiter gehen. Normalerweise ist Questen mit vollem heirloom-equip der schnellste Weg um zu lvln. Das ist aber im Moment nicht möglich. Ich(multiboxer^^) habe gestern mit meinen Priesterinnen ca 3 Std in der "alten Welt" und heute mit meiner Kuh-Crew in der Scherbenwelt gequestet.

Im schlingendorntal hat man bei vielen Quests schon Probleme genug Questmops zu finden, aber es GEHT noch. Mal abgesehen von 85ern die einen andauernd ganken, naja meine Kumpels mussten ja unbedingt auf nen PvP-Server....
ABER in der Scherbenwelt hat das ne ganz andere Dimension angenommen. ZB bei den "Teichen von A...."(da wo die grünen Dämonen rumlaufen) waren ca 8 Chars am Questen. Ähnlich ging es dann in den Zangamarschen weiter. Im Süden in der Höhle(wo man 3 Quests machen kann u a "Lord Klaq" töten) rannten mindestens 5 Leute rum. Auch diese Quests haben ewig gedauert. Nun in den Wälderbn von Terrokar das gleiche Bild. Man soll irgendwo was umlegen, geht dahin, und alles ist tot.

SO macht leveln keinen Spass mehr, ganz im Ernst.


----------



## Fremder123 (22. September 2012)

Naja, das sollte jetzt nicht unbedingt Gegenstand des Unbills sein. "Da waren andere die haben mir MEINEN Questmob geklaut" gilt nicht. WoW bietet eine persistente und keine instanzierte Welt und das ist gut so. Das einzige was ich dezent missbillige ist der Unsinn an Hubs wie dem Dunklen Portal oder an der Geschmolzenen Front. PvP-Server hin oder her, das ist Quark was da abgezogen wird. Wer das hier schulterzuckend abtut und männlich markant rumtönt von wegen Open PvP und eigene Wahl blabla hat das noch nicht live am eigenen Leib erlebt und darum, Entschuldigung, keine Ahnung wovon er redet. Zwischendrin mal gern, klar. Aber jeden Tag zu fast jeder Stunde? Ist doch leicht übertrieben Kinder. Nein, es ist NICHT wie ehedem Tarrens Mühle/ Südertstade wo sich Armeen gegenüberstanden wie in Braveheart. Annovellas Screenshot zeigt den derzeitigen Zustand gut: Teils mehrere dutzend Ganker farmen einzelne Spieler die dem Treiben wehrlos ausgesetzt sind. Mir ist schon klar dass diese Individuen im fairen 1v1 niemals so auf die K*cke hauen würden und dass ein PvP-Server zu sowas da ist, aber irgendwann sollte auch mal wieder gut sein. Ich hoffe aber, dass sich das in ein paar Tagen/ Wochen gibt, wenn sich die Leute an dieses neue "Feature" gewöhnt haben.

Schön ist allerdings die Belebung anderorten. Dalaran z.B. (hab da noch immer den Ruhestein) ist lebhaft wie lang nicht mehr. Vor 5.0.4 Geisterstadt, bot sich vorhin ein nettes Bild vor beiden Banken und erinnerte an goldene 80er Zeiten. So soll es sein. Die "Nebenwirkungen" wie oben beschrieben kann ich verkraften da es nur ein paar Minuten der Spielzeit sind die man sich da rumärgert (ich zumindest), ärgerlich sind sie dennoch. Gut Nacht allerseits.


----------



## Jesbi (22. September 2012)

Wenn schon Server in Questgebieten zusammen gelegt werden, wieso dann als PvP Gebiet?
Leute von PvP Servern haben sich für das "open" PvP entschieden, die von den PvE Servern aber bewusst dagegen. 

Unsere 80er staunten auch nicht schlecht, wie Sie als erstes Ulduar verliessen um Ihren neuen Eisenbeschlagenen Probe zu fliegen und von mehreren 85ern angegriffen wurden.
Welcher PvE Spieler achtet beim Verlassen einer Instanz oder beim Durchschreiten eines Portals ob er PvP geflagt ist?

Für die MoP-Gebiete gilt diese Zusammenlegung ja glücklicherweise nicht und für die anderen sollte der aufgezwungene PvP Flag einfach verschwinden.
Anderseits wer brauch beim Questen wirklich Gesellschaft?

mfg


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. September 2012)

Das PvP und PvE-Server aktuell zusammengelegt werden ist, wie schon erwähnt wurde in diesem Thread, ein Bug.


----------



## Eyora (23. September 2012)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Wenn schon Server in Questgebieten zusammen gelegt werden, wieso dann als PvP Gebiet?
> Leute von PvP Servern haben sich für das "open" PvP entschieden, die von den PvE Servern aber bewusst dagegen.
> 
> Unsere 80er staunten auch nicht schlecht, wie Sie als erstes Ulduar verliessen um Ihren neuen Eisenbeschlagenen Probe zu fliegen und von mehreren 85ern angegriffen wurden.
> ...



Das ist ein Bug der momentan behoben wird. Dann werden nur noch PVE Spieler unter sich sein. Und die PvP-Spieler werden sich nach Herzenslust den Kopf einschlage.

Deine letzte Frage ist ironisch oder gemeinsam Questen macht doch richtig Spaß.

@Fremder:

Das belagern von bestimmten Punkten wird den Leuten sicherlich auch bald langweilig. Einfach nicht beachten, dann verschwinden sie von ganz allein.


----------



## Combust90 (23. September 2012)

Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll sowas wie die Channels, die es auch in TERA gibt einzubauen. Da ist das so, dass man einfach den Cannel wechseln kann, wenn man möchte. Die funktionieren unabhängig. D.h. wenn ich in Channel 1 ein Erz abbaue, interessiert das das Erz in Channel 2 - 4 kein bisschen. Genau das gleiche natürlich auch mit anderen Rohstoffen oder Mobs.

Oder man baut wie bei Schlachtfeldern so eine Stufenreichweite ein (z.B. 5-10) bei denen man Spieler anderer Realms ausserhalb dieser Reichweite nicht mehr sehen kann. 

Naja mir persönlich gefällt das Feature ja und ich hoffe Blizzard entfernt dieses auch nicht mehr. Bugs sollten natürlich entfernt werden und gewisse Verbesserungen können natürlich auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Tinkerballa (23. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> es herscht jedenfalls derzeit sodom und gomorra besonders frostwolf und aegwyn die ghetto server von wow machen verstärkt auf sich aufmerksam mit lvl 85 gankgruppen in goldhain und deine mutter und analwortspielen im allgemeinchat
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DUDE!!!! wir reden hier von einem SPIEL! wenn du das mit der gegenwärtigen situation auf der erde vergleichst, kannst du mir nur leid tun, ohne sch3!ß...

ich meinte nur, dass sich die leute immer über alles in wow (einem spiel) aufregen. und dass dieses gemaule, aber nichts dagegen tun (account kündigen z.b.) typisch deutsch ist!


----------



## Saji (23. September 2012)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> DUDE!!!! wir reden hier von einem SPIEL! wenn du das mit der gegenwärtigen situation auf der erde vergleichst, kannst du mir nur leid tun, ohne sch3!ß...
> 
> ich meinte nur, dass sich die leute immer über alles in wow (einem spiel) aufregen. und dass dieses gemaule, aber nichts dagegen tun (account kündigen z.b.) typisch deutsch ist!



Das... das ist der Wrynn. Der darf sowas schreiben. Dafür hassen wir ihn alle, aber ohne ihm wär's auch langweilig. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Und jetzt abschalten!


----------



## Tinkerballa (23. September 2012)

Raijka schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe doch stark das man auf einen PVE Server seine Ruhe hat von dem Schrott sonst wäre es tragisch. Mir hat zu Cata Beginn schon die Unsitte der Horde gereicht bei den Thrall Events PVP gefleckt Rumzustehen und auf einen Zufallstreffer zu hoffen damit man mit 20 Mann einen Allianzler töten kann. Ok einmal ist Lustig aber dauernd Nervt einem das gewaltig.
> 
> 
> Von den Typen habe ich ein Bild vor meinen Geistigen Auge   Kleine windel tragende Hässliche kerle die sich ohne ihre Mama nicht mal vors Haus trauen und von ihrer kleinen Schwester andauernd verprügelt werden



ich denke bei solchen typen immer eher an diesen dicken kerl aus der south park wow folge  so ein emotionsloser nerd xD


----------



## Sinistryx (23. September 2012)

Combust90 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll sowas wie die Channels, die es auch in TERA gibt einzubauen. Da ist das so, dass man einfach den Cannel wechseln kann, wenn man möchte. Die funktionieren unabhängig. D.h. wenn ich in Channel 1 ein Erz abbaue, interessiert das das Erz in Channel 2 - 4 kein bisschen. Genau das gleiche natürlich auch mit anderen Rohstoffen oder Mobs.
> 
> Oder man baut wie bei Schlachtfeldern so eine Stufenreichweite ein (z.B. 5-10) bei denen man Spieler anderer Realms ausserhalb dieser Reichweite nicht mehr sehen kann.
> 
> Naja mir persönlich gefällt das Feature ja und ich hoffe Blizzard entfernt dieses auch nicht mehr. Bugs sollten natürlich entfernt werden und gewisse Verbesserungen können natürlich auch nicht schaden.



Mal ehrlich, damit würdest du nur die Farmer unterstützen, indem du ihnen die Möglichkeit geben würdest, an ein und derselben Stelle X (wobei X die Anzahl der Channels ist) Vorkommen zu plündern.
Da PvE&PvP zur Zeit gemisch sind, wird das Problem nach dem Fix nicht mehr bestehen und das Ausblenden deshalb nicht gebraucht werden.
Denn: wer auf einem PvP-Server ist, muss leider damit leben, dass er mal als Lowie im Dreck liegt von einem gelangweilten 85er.

Was mich ja mit diesem "Reanimationsversuch" erheblich zum Zweifeln bringt, ist die Tatsache, dass das Sammeln von Mats erschwert wird.
Viele Spieler von versch. Server bedeutet, dass die Mats nur zum Teil auf dem heimischen Server verbleiben.
Da sollte Blizzard vll nachschrauben. Bisher war es ja auch so, dass X Spawnpunkte für jeden Server existierte; jetzt aber 1 Spawnpunkt für X Server? Möchte man die Mats schonmal rar machen?
Es gibt dazu mMn mehrere Möglichkeiten. Entweder man lässt jeden Spawnpunkt für jeden Server zu (d.h. einer von Ulduar, von Tirion und Shattrath können ein und denselben Punkt abbauen, da er jeweils einmal für jeden Server existiert), oder aber man macht es wie in GW2 und lässt jeden Spawnpunkt für jeden aktuellen Spieler im Gebiet individuell spawnen und abbauen.
Das hätte aber zur Folge, dass die Materialpreise im AH in den Keller fallen könnten, da jetzt zuviele Spieler an die Mats kommen.
So oder so müsste Abbautechnisch was gemacht werden, weil das Prügeln um Mats auf leeren Servern nicht unbedingt zuträglich ist (die Mats landen dann ja, wenn überhaupt, nicht im heimischen AH!)


----------



## Tikume (23. September 2012)

Das Guild Wars 2 System wäre hier ev. sinnvoll. Wobei sich dann sicher auch Leute beschweren dass man sich nicht mehr um die Resourcen kloppen kann


----------



## Annovella (23. September 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Mein Vati ist vor 2 Monaten tödlich verunglückt und meine Mutti hat derzeit Taubheitsgefühl in den Beinen.
> Das ist scheiße!
> 
> Und wenn Dir diese PvP Bilder so neu sind, dann hast Du niemals zu Classic (wie Du ja posauntest) gespielt!
> ...



Wer soein Dreck schreibt, hat echt keine Aufmerksamkeit verdient.. "*klink* dich echt lieber aus.

Die Leute, die hier meinen "wer sich einen PvP Server ausgesucht hat, wollte doch soetwas haben" müssen echt ein Denkproblem haben. Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob in einem Gebiet 10, 20 oder über 500 Spieler sind. Es ist gar nicht möglich einen so vollen Server zu haben, wo dies ohne X-Realm möglich ist. Und wofür sollte man soetwas auch machen?

Und an Tikume: Nettes Beispiel mit deinem Arathibecken. Aber du hast da nDenkfehler: Wenn ich mich für Arathibecken anmelde & plötzlich 300(also 20 Arathigruppen über Xrealm) als Gegner in EINEM Arathibecken habe, DANN wäre es genau das gleiche Problem. Verstehst du was ich meine? Stell dir vor, BGs würden auf einmal nicht mehr in verschiedenen BGs stattfinden, sondern alle die für Arathi anmelden kommen in ein und das selbe BG. Dann würden mal schnell 1500 vs 500 kämpfen... genau so und nicht anders funktioniert der Xrealmzonenschrott.
Dein Beispiel ist vom Grund der Denkweise total falsch.


----------



## Tikume (23. September 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Die Leute, die hier meinen "wer sich einen PvP Server ausgesucht hat, wollte doch soetwas haben" müssen echt ein Denkproblem haben. Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob in einem Gebiet 10, 20 oder über 500 Spieler sind. Es ist gar nicht möglich einen so vollen Server zu haben, wo dies ohne X-Realm möglich ist. Und wofür sollte man soetwas auch machen?



Denkproblem? MMO steht für "Massively multiplayer online game" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massively_multiplayer_online_game). Da rechne ich schon damit, dass auch mal mehr als 20 Spieler in einem Gebiet sein könnten.
Ich hab mir mal den Spaß gemacht und nen alten Screenshot von UO angeschaut und die Spieler gezählt die sich da gekloppt haben und kam auf mehr als 20. Und das waren nur die im Sichtbereich waren.

Und nochmal: Ich verstehe dein Problem mit der Situation, aber die Lösung dürfte kaum sein dass Du alleine rumtanzt und Open PVP heisst eben auch niedergezergt zu werden.


----------



## AlucardG (23. September 2012)

Also auf unserem realem geht das AH gerade Kaput wegen den CRZ wir sind nur ein kleiner server mit wenig Leuten (weswegen ich da eigentlich drauf bin) und seit CRZ eingeführt wurde gibts extreme nachschub probleme im ah weil alles weggefarmt wird und selber Farmen geht auch so gut wie nicht . Wer sich das ausgedacht hat hat echt nicht weit gedacht .


----------



## Annovella (23. September 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal den Spaß gemacht und nen alten Screenshot von UO angeschaut und die Spieler gezählt die sich da gekloppt haben und kam auf mehr als 20. Und das waren nur die im Sichtbereich waren.



Ja, ich hab auch noch alte Screens wo mehrere Raids vor AQ/MC/NAXX etc. standen. Waren insgesamt sicher über 200 Spieler.

Dennoch ist es etwas ganz anderes, was da aktuel abläuft.

Damals hab ich sehr viel Spass dran gehabt, aber wenn ich von mir aus sage, dass es mir heute kein Spass macht und es etwas vollkommen anderes ist und dieses Gefühl mir auch dutzende andere sagen, die die selbe Einstellungen in der Hinsicht haben und ich nicht eine positive Rückmeldung bekomme, dann ist es nunmal so.

Und ich hab Classic auf Al'Akir und Frostwolf gespielt. Gerade Al Akir war ein einziger Weltkrieg.


----------



## sAin82 (23. September 2012)

Moin,

Kann das ganze Gemecker einfach nicht verstehen.Natürlich ist es nervig wenn man ständig von Leuten gegankt wird oder Probleme hat Quests abzuschließen aber Blizz hat gesagt das im kommenden Add-on der Konflikt zwischen Alli und Horde neu entfacht werden soll und wie kann das besser gehen als das es an allen Ecken knallt.Ich persönlich finde es lustig,endlich ist mal wieder was los aber für die meisten (vor allem alteingesessene Spieler)bedeutet WoW wohl nur noch Bosse klatschen,looten und rumheulen das alles so leicht ist und neuer Content her muss.

Wenn WoW mal wieder ein paar Ecken und Kanten im Spielfluß hat finde ich das gut.


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2012)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> typisch deutsch ist!



und dein rassismus gegen deutsche ist nicht besser 

der vergleich mag zwar nicht so passend sein aber er stimmt doch - die sogenannten "PVP" Leute benehmen sich wie kettenschwingende irre wenn sie low lvl leute sehen.

Echte pvpler haben sich offiziell vom sogegannten "open pvp" schon lange distanziert sie töten dich vieleicht 1 bis 2 mal wenn du mit deinem 85 am daily quest machst aber wenn du nicht drauf reagierst merken sie da ist keine herausforderung da mache ich nicht weiter 

die anderen die das stundenlang betreiben haben an ihren tisch auch kosmetiktücher und vaseline stehen 


Hilfreich wärs gegen geganke/gegriefe - ruchlose morde bei quest npcs wieder und wenn ein char zum 2ten mal gekillt wurde hat er einen buff der ihn eine stunde schützt vor horde/allianz er kann aber auch gegenseitig horde/allianz nicht mehr angreifen.

Den buff kann man natürlich wegklicken auf wunsch aber das wär derzeit die lösung bei der openpvp situation wie sie manche server betreiben


----------



## Raijka (23. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und dein rassismus gegen deutsche ist nicht besser
> 
> der vergleich mag zwar nicht so passend sein aber er stimmt doch - die sogenannten "PVP" Leute benehmen sich wie kettenschwingende irre wenn sie low lvl leute sehen.
> 
> ...




Ganz deiner Meinung deine Lösung wäre wirklich eine Verbesserung gute Idee.


----------



## Dark_Lady (23. September 2012)

Irgendwie ist hier sehr sehr viel "Mimimi"...


Mimimi - ich werde beim questen von nem Highlevel-Char umgehauen - ja und, ist mir früher auch regelmäßig passiert, so what? Ggf ausloggen und nen anderen Char spielen oder RL genießen - wenn man sich nach ner Stunde wieder einloggt, ist der weg...

Mimimi - ich kann nicht mehr in Ruhe farmen - ja und weiter? Es gab immer Chars, die einem mal nen Erz/Blümchen/whatever vor der Nase weggeklaut haben - man kann Farmgebiete wechseln... Nicht alles ist Crossover...

Mimimi - ich brauch zu lange für meine Quests, weil noch nen paar andere Spieler da sind, die auch "meine" Questmobs brauchen - und weiter? Entweder mit ner anderen Q weitermachen oder auch hier das Gebiet wechseln - man kann doch in mehr als einem Gebiet questen...

Mimimi - da steht ne Horde Allys/Hordler und boxt mich um... - schön für dich - man kann sich durchs dunkle Portal  z.B. porten lassen - man wird nicht gezwungen,  FL zu machen, gibt genug andere Daylies oder anderes zu tun - nach Mop-Release sind die eh weg...

Mimimi - ich muss wieder was tun für mein Gold, das farmen dauert zu lange weil zu viele da sind - und? Ist das halt eben so - mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen... Guck dich nach Nischen um, wechsel das Gebiet, farm was anderes - geh questen für dein Gold...



Ich persönlich finde es gut, das man 

a) wieder mehr Spieler sieht - beider Fraktionen - durch die eigenen fühlt man sich nimmer so alleine, die gegnerischen bringen wieder Nervenkitzel wie früher

b) wieder mehr tun muss für sein Gold oder das Vorankommen, was dank Erbstücken/Gildenvoteil/generell gesenkter EP oft schon zu schnell ging - stupides Farmrouten abklappern oder stumpfsinniges Mobs hauen ist halt nimmer, man muss wieder flexibler sein - Goodbye Routine, willkommen Abwechslung!


----------



## Imba-Noob (23. September 2012)

Eine echte Serverzusammenlegung würde ich befürworten. Aber die Crossrealms sind der reinste Schrott. Bisher haben sich die Leute auf den Realms, auf denen ich spiele, einigermaßen benommen, z. B. keine Gegner weggepullt, Erzvorkommen nicht "geklaut" usw. Das sieht jetzt völlig anders aus und nimmt einem Viel-Twinker wie mir den Spaß am Twinken.

Weiterhin versuche ich seit Anfang LK den TLPD zu ergattern. Sonst musste ich mich mit 2, 3 anderen im Gebiet rumägern, jetzt sind es gefühlte 50 Chars. Man hockt mit mehreren an einer Stelle, Absprachen sind nicht mehr möglich. Es ist leider so, dass die ohnehin sehr geringe Chance jetzt noch mal dramatisch abgenommen hat, denn die Zahl der Spawns wurde nicht erhöht bzw. Spawnzeit nicht abgesenkt.

Auch die Suche für Mitglieder für Gilde, Inis oder Raids über den Allgemein-Chat ist mittlerweile nerviger geworden, da sich immer wieder Spieler von anderen Servern melden. Mittlerweile schreibe ich meinen Realm-Namen schon dazu, um dieses Problem zu minimieren.

Der Allgemein-Chat ist verbuggt, so dass eine Nachricht 2 - 4 x im Chat erscheinen kann. Das kann bei einer Unterhaltung oder wenn sich andere Spieler im Allgemei-Chat unterhalten, sehr nerven. Auch ist dies für die Gildensuche nicht förderlich, da nicht jeder Spieler auf Anhieb weiß, dass das 3fach gespammte Makro nur 1 x angeklickt wurde.

Kurz vor einem neuen Addon sinken die tatsächlichen Spielerzahlen erheblich. Ein Großteil der Spieler und auch neue kommen mit Release des neuen Addons jedoch wieder, sodass ein relativ leerer Realm innerhalb von ein paar Tagen wieder rappelvoll sein kann. Dann sich die Gebiete noch mit anderen Realms zu teilen, kann genau das Gegenteil bewirken - die Gebiete werden zu voll!


----------



## sAin82 (23. September 2012)

Mal ein kleines Beispiel zu den rar Mobs.

Ich habe vor einigen Wochen angefangen mir die Geisterbestien für meinen Jägertwink zu farmen,als erstes sollte Arcturis auf der Liste stehen und so begab ich mich zum Spawnpunkt wo natürlich keine Sau war und nach ein paar Stunden spawnte er ich zähmte in,dachte mir noch:cooles Pet auf zum nächsten.

Vor 2 Tagen sollte Skoll auf der Liste stehen,ich begab mich wieder zum Spawnpunkt und konnte meinen Augen kaum trauen.Es waren bestimmt 10 Jäger in den Sturmgipfeln unterwegs und sogar eine Diskussion war im Chat zu lesen was ich so noch nie in einem alten Questgebiet gesehen hatte.Natürlich sank meine Motivation gen null aber ich irgendwie fühlte ich mich angepornt derjenige welcher zu sein der das Pet bekommt.Es hat lange gedauert aber als ich skoll dann doch erfolgreich gezähmt hatte war ich viel glücklicher und hab mich wesentlich mehr gefreut als bei Arcturis.

Ich will damit sagen das man sich durch die neuen Mechaniken vielleicht einfach mehr freut etwas geschafft zu haben als alles einfach so mitzunehmen.


----------



## Annovella (23. September 2012)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist hier sehr sehr viel "Mimimi"...
> 
> Mimimi - da steht ne Horde Allys/Hordler und boxt mich um... - schön für dich - man kann sich durchs dunkle Portal z.B. porten lassen - man wird nicht gezwungen, FL zu machen, gibt genug andere Daylies oder anderes zu tun - nach Mop-Release sind die eh weg...



Du scheinst wohl noch nie ein AddOn von Anfang an gespielt zu haben, oder? Weisst du noch, was Höllenfeuerhalbinsel los war? Oder Boreanische Tundra/Heulende Fjord? Oder Hyjal?

So.. und jetzt halte dir dies vor Augen... und multipliziere die Anzahl der Gesamtspieler die dort so herumlaufen mal 100+.

Ich weiss noch was vor dem Eröffnungsportal von der zerschmetternden Sonne los war. In ganz Shattrath waren nurnoch Charaktere, hast nurnoch Namen gesehen. Und diese Spieler haben sich dann alle gleichzeitig auf die Insel Queldanas geportet... und dort war Aktion! Was wäre, wären alle Server auf einer XRealmzone gelandet? Die WoW Server wären tage oder wochen down.

WotLk Prepatch waren wir 400-500 Spieler, die SW angreifen wollten. Wir kamen bis Goldhain, dann war der Server über 24 Stunden offline.

Nur so kleine Beispiele.


----------



## Dark_Lady (23. September 2012)

Annovella - du wolltest doch eh aufhören, warum regst dich dann jetzt noch drüber auf? Du hast deine Konsequenz gezogen, aber lass den anderen bitte weiter ihren Spaß - nicht alle finden Crossover Mist - nur die,  die es blöd finden, posten hier und meckern und jammern - und das sind vermutlich auch die, die in 3-4 Wochen meckern und jammern, das Mop langweilig sei, weil sie durch den Content schon wieder durch sind...

Wenn das Spiel soooo schlecht ist und immer nur noch schlechter gemacht wird, dann deinstalliert es und geht von dem gesparten Geld mit Freunden schön essen - aber tragt es nicht dauerhaft in die WoW-Forenwelt oder die Spielchats rein... Irgendwann nervt das mehr als alle von Blizz eingeführten Neuerungen zusammen.


Ich bin zu Ende BC angefangen - und bei mir auf dem Realm sind jetzt in den Gebieten weitaus weniger Spieler in "freier Wildbahn" antzutreffen, zumindest beim leveln, als zu beginn der Add-ons in den Startgebieten - trotz Crossover...

Gegenden wie dunkles Portal und FL interessieren mich momentan genau Null - ich hab da nix, was ich machen will, also warum sollte ich hingehen?

Und ja - ich bin mehr als einmal platt gemacht worden beim Questen oder als 85er bei Daylies - ja und? Stört mich persönlich nicht wirklich, wie gesagt, ich log dann entweder um oder mach was anderes, und wenn ich wieder ins Spiel komme, kann ich idR in Ruhe weiterquesten - auch in den Startgebieten der neuen Kontinente...

Und mit Mop wird es auch mit Crossover für *mich* nicht anders sein... Quests werden halt ne Weile länger dauern, aber ich fang urlaubsbedingt eh erst Freitag Abend an mit Mop - dann ist der große Haufen eh schon durch und ich kann vermutlich das meiste in Ruhe schon wieder machen.

Panda fang ich aus genau dem Grund auch erst 2-3 Wochen nach Release an, wirklich zu spielen - werd mir da Fraitag nur einen erstellen und das war es dann.

Wie ich schon sagte - für MICH ist Crossover eher was positives als was negatives, weil es für mich wieder mehr Spannung reinbringt und ich wieder mehr tun muss/länger mit einer Sache beschäftigt bin.


Gutes Beispiel dafür hatte Sain82 ja oben auch bereits gesagt - man braucht für einiges jetzt länger, dafür wird jetzt alltäglich Normales aber auch wieder zu was besonderem.


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2012)

sie werden es ändern müssen genauso wie damals die sache mit den rl id in foren und ingame geändert haben 


weil genauso wie die hardcore progress gamer sind die griefer/ganker nur ein geringer % satz der kunden

und wer das was derzeit als griefen/ganken abläuft als openpvp uns verkaufen will hat keine ahnung und hat bestimmt damals auch counterstrike mit aimbot gespielt und kleine kinder in der schule verprügelt einfach weil er spass drann hatte


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. September 2012)

Blizzard weiß, dass die aktuellen Zusammenlegung von PvP- und PvE-Servern ein Bug ist und sie arbeiten dran.

Aber nur mal so ne Frage: Wird man in so einer CRZ automatisch PvP-Geflaggt? 

Warum fliegt man nicht einfach durch das Dunkle Portal oder lässt sich per Port in die Scherbenwelt bringen?


----------



## Annovella (23. September 2012)

Das ist deine persönliche Meinung. Und die teilt hier kaum jemand. Und egal ob dafür oder dagegen: Wer eine Meinung hat und den Thread hier ließt, kann auch sofern er mag diese Kund geben.
Und ich lese - egal ob Foren oder Ingame nahezu _nur_ negative Empfindungen dieser XRealms.




Wrynn schrieb:


> sie werden es ändern müssen genauso wie damals die sache mit den rl id in foren und ingame geändert haben
> 
> weil genauso wie die hardcore progress gamer sind die griefer/ganker nur ein geringer % satz der kunden
> 
> und wer das was derzeit als griefen/ganken abläuft als openpvp uns verkaufen will hat keine ahnung und hat bestimmt damals auch counterstrike mit aimbot gespielt und kleine kinder in der schule verprügelt einfach weil er spass drann hatte



^This.




kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Blizzard weiß, dass die aktuellen Zusammenlegung von PvP- und PvE-Servern ein Bug ist und sie arbeiten dran.
> 
> Aber nur mal so ne Frage: Wird man in so einer CRZ automatisch PvP-Geflaggt?
> 
> Warum fliegt man nicht einfach durch das Dunkle Portal oder lässt sich per Port in die Scherbenwelt bringen?



Sie werden nicht nur PvP und PvE Server unterscheiden müssen, sondern auch gehörig an der Masse herumschrauben. Server wie Aegwynn und co. können nicht zusammen in einem Gebiet sein. Nicht nur, weil die Server das nicht aushalten, sondern auch, weil zu viele dagegen sind und dadurch aufhören.


----------



## Tinkerballa (23. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und dein rassismus gegen deutsche ist nicht besser



rassismus? ich bin selber deutscher, von daher weiß ich sehr gut, wie wir ticken. und ein blick in die foren hier bestätigt das doch nur: egal was blizz macht, ihr heult rum. wahrscheinlich hast du selbst tücher am tisch stehen um das tränenmeer wegzuwischen, dass du tagtäglich zusammenflennst!

junge, achte mal drauf wenns *plopp* macht, ehrlich! so ein weltfremder kerl is mir auch noch nicht untergekommen xD


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. September 2012)

also ich porte mich mit meinem priester, einmal am tag zum dunklen portal und muss feststellen, dass seit donnerstag die gleichen gimps dort campen und auf einzelne spieler warten. für mich kein problem, ich habe genügend fertigkeiten um den weg vom portpunkt zum portal, zu überleben...auch wenn mich zehn chars verfolgen. irgendwie verstehe ich den sinn dahinter nicht wirklich... macht sowas ernsthaft spass?

soll ganken wer will....von mir aus könnt ihr das auch open pvp nennen, dennoch besteht ein gewisser unterschied zu früher...auch wenn leute behaupten, es sei wie zu classic, kann ich das nicht unterstreichen. meinem eigenen empfinden nach, herrsch auch ein enormer hordenüberschuss... evtl bewege ich mich in den falschen gebieten, jedoch habe ich immer mindestens 4-5 hordler um mich...nervt ein wenig. am meisten nervt mich jedoch die eigene fraktion... mit den ghetto-servern (namen wurden ja schon oft genug erwähnt), möchte ich einfach nicht zusammen spielen.

da sich alles bestimmt noch um startschwierigkeiten handelt, drücke ich nochmal ein auge zu und warte auf verbesserung....


----------



## Xidish (23. September 2012)

*dochnocheinletztesMaleinklink*

immer noch am Jammern ? ...

Hier wurde im Eröffnungspost eigentlich gar nicht nach den Empfindungen/Meinungen dazu gefragt.
Es war lediglich eine Mitteilung, daß dies geschehen ist!

soviel zum lesen ...

Und was passiert hier mit dem armen Buffed?
Es wird als Seelenmülleimer benutzt - und zwar endlos.
Was hier auf 7 Seiten geschieht, hat nix mehr mit Meinungsäußerung zu tun , das ist sind nur Feststellungen incl. Jammern.
Hier wird nur aufgewiegelt und dazu noch an falscher Stelle.
Blizzard hat sich dem Problemen schon längst angenommen.
Allerdings können sie nur die Spielesachen beheben - nicht aber das, was einigen hier so in den Köpfen abgeht.

Ich wünsche mir hier wieder das Blasc-Portal zurück, da gab es noch nicht so viel (?) kA.

Und es wird Zeit, daß das Buffed-Team hier mal langsam Zeichen setzt (z.B. schließen).
Hier wird sich doch nur im Kreise gedreht.

Ich geh jetzt gemütlich zocken - diskutiert, beleidigt Euch mal schön weiter.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. September 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> *dochnocheinletztesMaleinklink*
> 
> immer noch am Jammern ? ...
> 
> ...



dann könntest du ja mit gutem beispiel voran gehen..... 

ein forum ist auch dazu da, seine meinung zu äußern. ich weiß zwar nicht, was deiner meinung nach, früher anders war, aber ich spiele seit 2005 und gejammert wurde schon immer... auch das gehört dazu. sollte es dich so gewaltig stören, habe ich einen ratschlag für dich.... lese die beiträge einfach nicht


----------



## Annovella (23. September 2012)

Was hat das btw. immer alles mit heulen zutun? Es wird hier disskutiert und fast jeder ist (logisch) der selben Meinung: Es muss wieder rückgängig oder zumindest drastisch geändert werden.

Die Änderungen sind genau so verrückt, wie das politische Denken von diesem Romney.

Und wenn nicht über Themen disskutiert wird bzw. keine Kritik ausgeübt wird, wie soll Blizzard dann wissen, was sie falsch und was sie richtig machen? Oder gehst du in den Bundestag und brüllst ins Mikrofon: "MIMIIMIMI alle nur am jammern hier die einen wollen mehr Geld, die anderen weniger Steuern zahlen mimimi"? O_o

Und ja, ich vergleiche RL mit dem Game, denn das Game wird von einer Firma die in der realen Welt existiert programmiert, verbessert und verändert. Also brauchen diese sehr wohl realen Menschen die für das Spiel verantwortlich sind auch Lob, Kritik und Anmerkungen.

Und ja, auch auf buffed kann man darüber disskutieren. Stell dir vor: Dafür haben wir hier dieses Forum! Und dieser Thread hier wird nunmal als allgemeiner Thread dieses Themas genutzt, da es der Erste dieser Art war.


----------



## Fremder123 (23. September 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Hier wurde im Eröffnungspost eigentlich gar nicht nach den Empfindungen/Meinungen dazu gefragt.
> Es war lediglich eine Mitteilung, daß dies geschehen ist!


Gestern (?) wurde ein Thread zum Thema geschlossen mit dem Verweis auf eben die Diskussion hier.


Xidish schrieb:


> soviel zum lesen ...





Xidish schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt gemütlich zocken


In der Tat, eine gute Idee. Mit diesem Post hast Du Dir leider keinen Gefallen getan. Nichts für ungut, aber der Fremdschämfaktor beim lesen ist derart hoch dass ich ihn nicht mal in Gänze zu zitieren imstande bin. Höher als in jedem Heulpost - und das will schon was heißen.


----------



## Jesbi (24. September 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Blizzard weiß, dass die aktuellen Zusammenlegung von PvP- und PvE-Servern ein Bug ist und sie arbeiten dran.



Damit ist doch alles gesagt und wir können die letzten Stunden vor MoP wieder voller Vorfreude verbringen.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. September 2012)

Oh nein, ich musste mir gestern bei der Durchfahrt der verwüsteten Lande mit meinem großen Hexer die Mobs mit 4 Mitspielern teilen.

Das war so schlimm, ich konnte nicht immer alle Mobs direkt abfarmen, sondern musste zwischendurch auf einen Respawn warten.

...Naja, morgen wirds entspannter, wenn 30 Mitspieler alle 10 Minuten die gleichen Fragen stellen


----------



## garak111 (24. September 2012)

Da ich mit meinen letzten Müll-Twinks noch ein paar blaue Quests in die Hjyal erledige, um an die Rezepte ranzukommen, die ich zwar nicht mehr brauche aber will, war ich doch sehr erstaunt, dass da oben mal wieder richtig "Verkehr" ist. War man vorher so ziemliche alleine, ging da oben wieder so richtig die Post ab. Open PVP vom allerfeinsten. Irgendwie war da fast nur Horde oben und wir "armen" Allys mussten so richtig leiden. Aber was solls, dafür spiel ich auf Frostmourne (PVP). Das gehört einfach zum Spiel dazu. Und wenn mich wirklich mal einer längerfristig bearbeitet, dann bin ich einfach mal halbe Stunden auf nen anderem Char, oder räum das Haus auf, oder oder oder. Es kommt mir aber so vor, dass Horde bei uns nun überwiegt. Egal, Klasse statt Masse.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. September 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> Es kommt mir aber so vor, dass Horde bei uns nun überwiegt. Egal, Klasse statt Masse.


Sie überwiegt nicht "bei uns". Ein großer Teil der jetzt sichtbaren Spieler stammen ja von allen möglichen Servern und sind ja auch weiterhin dort beheimatet. Nur dass man sich jetzt quasi die Gebiete teilt. Und in punkto Open-PvP-Interesse war die Horde schon immer mehr dran interessiert. Siehe auch vorm Dunklen Portal oder in Dalaran - da ist alles dabei, von Blackrock über Nera'Thor bis zu Mannoroth und etliche andere mehr. Von Frostmourne selbst (spiele ja auch dort Allianz) sieht man komischerweise kaum wen (von beiden Fraktionen), außer in den Fraktionshauptstädten halt.^^


----------



## garak111 (24. September 2012)

@Fremder123:
das meinte ich auch mit "nun". Mir kommts halt so vor, dass von den anderen Servern nur Hordespieler jetzt dazugekommen sind. Irgendwie fühlt es sich unausgeglichen an. Oder wie halt immer, die Allianz organisiert sich weniger. Im Questgebiet in Hjyal waren 5 Allianzer zu "gefühlten" 50 Hordlern. Ich konnte nicht mal mein Pet beschwören, da lag ich schon wieder im Dreck  Aber evtl. war ich auch nur zur falschen Zeit on. Auch beim Farmen in Tiefenheim meinte ich, dass da nur Farmbots der Horde rumflogen.


----------



## Fedaykin (24. September 2012)

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht worum es geht.

Geht es darum, dass ihr auf einem PvP-Server spielt und nun, dank der Zusammenlegung, euch einer Übermacht konforntiert seht, welche nur die Vernichtung einzelner Spieler im Sinn hat und diese "gankt'?

Ist das euer Problem?


----------



## Fremder123 (24. September 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Geht es darum, dass ihr auf einem PvP-Server spielt und nun, dank der Zusammenlegung, euch einer Übermacht konforntiert seht, welche nur die Vernichtung einzelner Spieler im Sinn hat und diese "gankt'?
> 
> Ist das euer Problem?


So in etwa. Der Rest steht in den Posts auf diesen Seiten. Und (nicht bös gemeint, nur vorausschauend) bitte spar Dir etwaig angedachte "Olol PvP-Server, selbst schuld"-Statements, das Thema wurde zur Genüge ausgereizt. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass es ab morgen wieder etwas ruhiger wird, da sich die gelangweilten "Ganker" dann in MoP austoben dürften.


----------



## Fedaykin (24. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und (nicht bös gemeint, nur vorausschauend) bitte spar Dir etwaig angedachte "Olol PvP-Server, selbst schuld"-Statements, das Thema wurde zur Genüge ausgereizt.




Bin schon ruhig, obwohl ich mir bereits so tolle Sätze zurecht gelegt hatte....


----------



## Doofkatze (24. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> So in etwa. Der Rest steht in den Posts auf diesen Seiten. Und (nicht bös gemeint, nur vorausschauend) bitte spar Dir etwaig angedachte "Olol PvP-Server, selbst schuld"-Statements, das Thema wurde zur Genüge ausgereizt. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass es ab morgen wieder etwas ruhiger wird, da sich die gelangweilten "Ganker" dann in MoP austoben dürften.




So wird es kommen. Es gibt übrigens noch eine interessante Alternative. Kommen Spieler von verschiedenen Server-Clustern, also einer vom PVP Server, ein anderer vom PVE Server, so landen beide Spieler auf dem Cluster des Gruppenanführers. Hast du also einen Real ID Freund gleicher Fraktion auf einem PvE-Server, kannst du so kurzfristig auf einem PvE-Server nach PVE-Serverregeln spielen und bist nicht mehr auto-pvp-geflagged.
Ist nicht viel, aber immerhin etwas.

Quelle:

*Wie funktioniert das Ganze bei PvP- und PvE-Realms? Werden diese Realmtypen miteinander geteilt?
*Nein. Realmtypen werden passend zueinander ausgewählt. Befindet ihr euch also in einem PvE-Realm, werdet ihr nur mit anderen PvE-Realms verbunden. Dasselbe gilt für RP-Realmtypen und die Verbindung von RP-PvP mit RP-PvP und RP-PvE mit RP-PvE. Wir freuen uns jedoch auf konstruktive Rückmeldungen während der Testphase dieser neuen Technologie.

*Wie funktionieren RID-Gruppen? Auf welchem Realmtypen würden wir dann spielen?*
Wenn ihr eine Gruppe mit jemandem von einem anderen Regeltyp (beispielsweise per Real ID) bildet und euch in eine realmübergreifende Zone begebt, gelten für euch die Regeln des Realmtyps dieses Spielers. Seid ihr also auf einem PvP-Realm und ein Freund schließt sich eurer Gruppe von einem PvE-Realm an und betritt eine realmübergreifende Zone, dann befindet sich die Gruppe auf einem der PVP-Realm-Cluster und verwendet die Regeln des PvP-Realms.


----------



## nrg (24. September 2012)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> =D ich hab grad tränen in den augen
> 
> seit jahren nörgelt die com rum, dass es in den lowie gebieten so leer sei! man trifft dort auf niemanden! man kann keine elite-quests mehr machen, weil niemand da ist! man trifft die leute nur in den hauptstädten wieder!
> 
> ...



Egal wasman macht die Com wird imemr heulen. Gerade weil man es nicht allen Recht machen kann. War zu erwarten, wie sonst auch alles. ich hab kein Problem damit.



Doofkatze schrieb:


> ...Naja, morgen wirds entspannter, wenn 30 Mitspieler alle 10 Minuten die gleichen Fragen stellen



Hör mir auf, davor grauts mir jetzt schon. Jedes Addon das gleiche, heute abend den Allgemeinchanel mal in einen anderen Tab legen. 


Wer heult dass er wenn er von einem PvP Server kommt von einem MuhKuhTrain mit 40 Wagons überrollt wird ist selbst dran schuld. Wer das nicht ab kann soll auf einem PvE-Server spielen. Dass gerade dieser Bug am laufen ist ist natürlich von Nachteil für PvEler. Nervig sind die PvPler die mir in die Weihe rennen oder hoffen dass der Hammer sie trifft. Obwohl da schon mancher Allie dum gekuckt hat als ich einen Gladi aus den Latschen geschossen hab mit 5 Leveln weniger. Sonst wird gejammert dass die Server so leer sind, jetzt ist mehr los uind jetzt beschweren sich die Leute wieder . Keiner weiß was er will, im Endeffekt wird sich immer wieder jemand beschweren, ist immer so. Dass sich die Farmer aufregen ist klar, mich stört nur dass ich neben einem Erz lande mit dem Twink und einen Mob pulle der durch die Gegend strolcht, während ich ihn umhaue kommt ein 85er, baut ab und lacht mich aus. Da könnte ich immer explodieren, dann holt mich meine Freundin immer runter sonst wäre mein Account längst wegen dauerhafter Beleidigung dicht. Dann reagier ich mich in Inis ab, meine Freundin sieht mir dann zu und sagt nur "Moto, Moto, Hayaku" und dann gehts los bis der Heiler um eine Pause bettelt.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. September 2012)

nrg schrieb:


> Obwohl da schon mancher Allie dum gekuckt hat als ich einen Gladi aus den Latschen geschossen hab mit 5 Leveln weniger.


Aber natürlich hast Du das. Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen pro?



nrg schrieb:


> Sonst wird gejammert dass die Server so leer sind, jetzt ist mehr los uind j*etzt beschweren sich die Leute* wieder .* Keiner weiß was er will*, im Endeffekt wird sich immer wieder jemand beschweren, ist immer so. *Dass sich die Farmer aufregen ist klar*, mich stört nur dass ich neben einem Erz lande mit dem Twink und einen Mob pulle der durch die Gegend strolcht, während ich ihn umhaue kommt ein 85er, baut ab und lacht mich aus. *Da könnte ich immer explodieren*, dann holt mich meine Freundin immer runter sonst wäre mein Account längst wegen dauerhafter Beleidigung dicht. Dann reagier ich mich in Inis ab, meine Freundin sieht mir dann zu und sagt nur "Moto, Moto, Hayaku" und dann gehts los bis der Heiler um eine Pause bettelt.


Da Du es offenbar nicht selbst merkst, hier der Hinweis: Deine Worte sind ein einziger Widerspruch. Eben noch gemahnst Du die PvP-Server-Spieler (was für ein Wort) zur Gelassenheit und äußerst Unverständnis, einen Satz später gibst Du freimütig zu bei anderen Vorgängen - welche Dich selbst betreffen - selbst aus der Haut zu fahren? Mit anderen Worten - worüber Du Dich aufregst ist der Aufregung wert, bei allem anderen (weil PvE-Server z.B.) soll der Rest vom Fest die Klappe halten? Ich denke nicht, Tim.

Manchmal ist es besser, sich in Schweigen zu hüllen junger Freund. Wirklich.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Aber natürlich hast Du das. Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen pro?



aber sichaaaa, noch nie mit stufe 80, nen 85er gladi umgehauen, der afk beim greifenmeister saß?  da staunen die zuschauer nicht schlecht.


----------



## Fedaykin (24. September 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> aber sichaaaa, noch nie mit stufe 80, nen 85er gladi umgehauen, der afk beim greifenmeister saß?  da staunen die zuschauer nicht schlecht.



Hab ich noch nie geschafft, ich bin vorher immer an Erschöpfung gestorben....aber so gut wäre ich auch mal.


----------



## szene333 (24. September 2012)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass das ganze zu Mop-Release dann auch in Pandaria stattfindet? Das würde ja zur völligen Überfüllung der Questgebiete führen.

Für das Rarmob-Farmen auch fies. Ich bin dabei den TLPD zu farmen (nachdem ich Aeonaxx gott sei dank vor 2 Wochen legen durfte) und da ist jetzt die Hölle los. Chancen rechne ich mir da keine mehr aus. Es sei denn, die Spawnrate wurde erhöht.


----------



## Derulu (24. September 2012)

szene333 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass das ganze zu Mop-Release dann auch in Pandaria stattfindet? Das würde ja zur völligen Überfüllung der Questgebiete führen.



Das X-Realm Zoning passiert nur dann, wenn Gebiete unter einer bestimmten "Charakteranzahl" liegen, also "leer" sind - sind genug Spieler realmintern in dem Gebiet, dann gibt es auch kein X-Realm


----------



## szene333 (24. September 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Das X-Realm Zoning passiert nur dann, wenn Gebiete unter einer bestimmten "Charakteranzahl" liegen, also "leer" sind - sind genug Spieler realmintern in dem Gebiet, dann gibt es auch kein X-Realm




Ah danke. Jetzt habe auch ich es verstanden. Für´s Rarmob farmen natürlich ärgerlich, aber was soll´s. Und das ganken hört auch irgendwann auf


----------



## nrg (24. September 2012)

Mein lieber Fremder, 

 ich bin mir vollständig des Widerspruchs in meinen Aussagen bewusst. Ich kann verstehen dass sich Leute aufregen wenn sie nichts farmen können weil nichts da ist, aber das ist etwas anderes als mein Hassthema. Was mich aufregt sind sozial minderkompetente Menschen die anscheinend keinerlei Erziehung und Anstand besitzen. Der Prozentsatz dieser Spieler nimmt anscheinend mit fortschreitendem Alter des Spieles zuzunehmen. Mir ist es egal ob ich beim farmen etwas finde, selbst wenn ich beim Abbauen was pulle lässt mich das kalt weil so etwas halt passsieren kann. Was mich nervt sind Typen die mit ihrem Bling Bling Mount [alternativ insert beliebiges Posermount] landen, abbauen und einen auslachen während man kämpft. Wer die Zeiten auf dem Ele Plateau als Affli mitbekommen hat kennt das ja, man dotet einen Mob voll und bevor die Dots einmal ticken haut irgendein Idiot drauf und tagt den Mob. Damit gehört er ihm, ich muss ihn aber killen und hab die Aggro, dankeschön, auf Wiedersehen... Ich hab mir dann angewöhnt alles zu verbannen was bei 3 nicht auf den Bäumen war, auch die Mobs derer die immer die Mobs getagt haben. Heute würde ich das nicht mehr machen, aber irgendwann will man solchen Menschen virtuell die Tastatur durch das Gesicht ziehen. Aber das ist nicht gerade die feine englische und darum lass ich es sein, atme tief durch und trinke eine Schale guten Matcha. Und eine Bitte, nenn mich nicht jung, ich bin zwar klein im Geiste aber dennoch ein wenig älter als die meisten hier.

 @Surfer
 Auf Frostwolf als 65er Protpala einen 70er S2 NE-Schurken der meinte er wäre imba aus den Socken geschoßen. In der Nähe von Halaa gequestet, er springt vom Nehterdrachen und geht auf mich los. Ende vom Lied ich 2% HP, er tot. Hab mich dann verpisst weil mir die Sache zu doof war. Er hat mich dann trotzdem nochmal angegriffen und gekillt. Fand er dann lustig wie ich an /lol und /spit Makros sehen konnte. Den Besuch von meinem S3 MS Krieger fand er danach sehr viel weniger lustig nehme ich an, nach dem 4. Kill meinerseits ist er off gegangen und ward nie mehr gesehen. 



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nie geschafft, ich bin vorher immer an Erschöpfung gestorben....aber so gut wäre ich auch mal.



Erinnert mich an den Witz aus Classic,. Warum machen Palas nur Mittwochs mittags Duelle? Damit sie bis Dienstags zur Serverwartung fertig sind.


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Das X-Realm Zoning passiert nur dann, wenn Gebiete unter einer bestimmten "Charakteranzahl" liegen, also "leer" sind - sind genug Spieler realmintern in dem Gebiet, dann gibt es auch kein X-Realm



einspruch 

derzeit ist das zoning selbst in zonen wo es mit leuten von deinem server voll ist


----------



## nrg (24. September 2012)

Das Zoning ist mit buggy wohl noch sehr wohlwollend beschreiben.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. September 2012)

nrg schrieb:


> @Surfer
> Auf Frostwolf als 65er Protpala einen 70er S2 NE-Schurken der meinte er wäre imba aus den Socken geschoßen. In der Nähe von Halaa gequestet, er springt vom Nehterdrachen und geht auf mich los. Ende vom Lied ich 2% HP, er tot. Hab mich dann verpisst weil mir die Sache zu doof war. Er hat mich dann trotzdem nochmal angegriffen und gekillt. Fand er dann lustig wie ich an /lol und /spit Makros sehen konnte. Den Besuch von meinem S3 MS Krieger fand er danach sehr viel weniger lustig nehme ich an, nach dem 4. Kill meinerseits ist er off gegangen und ward nie mehr gesehen.


Gut, in dem Levelbereich mag es möglich sein, bei levelnaher Ausrüstung sind die Lebens-Unterschiede ja nicht so hoch wie zwischen 80 und 85. Wenn wir schon mal bei diesem Thema sind, noch ein Fall von gestern: Ich hatte mit meinem 85er Hunter gerade die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel betreten um fix zur Area 52 zu fliegen zwecks Mogging. Vorher nochmal ein wenig auf der Insel rumgekurvt und den zahlenmäßig ausnahmsweise mal recht ausgeglichenen Schlägereien an den PvP-Türmen zugesehen. Danach wollte ich über die Teiche von Aggonar Richtung Area 52 fliegen (geht schneller als mit dem automatischen Greif). Über den Teichen sehe ich einen 68er Worgenhexer schweben. Vor diesem post ein 69er Blutelf-DK rum, fliegt auf und ab, zappelt in der Luft rum, eben das was man in WoW machen kann um seinen Gegner spöttisch herauszufordern - wohlwissend dass der Hexer auf diesem Level vermutlich nicht den Hauch einer Chance hat. Dieser war sich dessen offenbar auch bewusst, denn er traute sich nicht zu landen.

Nun, an einem anderen Tag hätte ich die beiden wohl ihrem Schicksal überlassen. Allerdings ist es dieser Tage eben nicht wie alle Tage. Mit dem Horde-Raidcamp vorm Dunklen Portal und dem Durchsterben bis zu eben diesem im Hinterkopf wollte ich den hilflos wirkenden Allianzler nicht ohne Unterstützung lassen. Ich flog zu ihm und fragte, ob er Hilfe brauche. Er bejahte, dringend und dankbar. Der DK machte noch ein Weilchen seine Faxen weiter, dann drehte er ab und schickte sich an zu landen. In diesem Moment entschied ich mich, ihm einen kleinen Denkzettel zu verpassen und daran zu erinnern, dass es immer einen Stärkeren gibt und man die Brötchen ruhig etwas kleiner backen sollte, auch in einem Spiel. Ich flog also hinterher und als er merkte was ich vor hatte war es bereits zu spät. Ein Arkaner Schuss genügte und der Möchtegern-Poser fiel aus allen Wolken auf den harten Boden der Tatsachen. Das sollte genügen, ich rief meinen Blauen Proto und flog meiner Wege. Keine faire Aktion, natürlich nicht. Genauso unfair wie 20 gegen einen, der gerade durch ein Portal tritt. Kurz, nur ein weiterer Moment im momentanen X-Realm-Chaos.


----------



## nrg (24. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> ... Keine faire Aktion, natürlich nicht. Genauso unfair wie 20 gegen einen, der gerade durch ein Portal tritt. Kurz, nur ein weiterer Moment im momentanen X-Realm-Chaos.



Ich lasse normal immer kleinere in Ruhe, solange sie mehr wie 5 Level unter mir sind. Seit Cata sogar 2 Level da der Anstieg der Werte extrem ist. Aber manchmal haben einige, tschuldigung, Idioten es nicht besser verdient. Wenn ich sehe dass ein Kleiner von einem Typen der mehr wie 10 Level über ihm gegankt wird krieg ich die grasgrünen. Einmal ist ja in Ordnung, aber bei mehrfachem Ganking schieß ich auch mal den Diskus mit dem Pala oder mein Feenfeuer mit dem Bär auf ihn ab und dann ist Achterbahn. Wenn er dann ganz pentrant ist camp ich auf der Leiche, im Zweifelsfall auch länger und er landet in Vanas KoS als KoS Target. Und wenn der Kleine dann meint er muss ihn mit /lol und /spit traktieren stell ich den auch noch in den Senkel wenn es sein muss. Wir haben zwar einen schwelenden Konflikt mit den Allies aber man muss ja nicht jeden killen der einem über den Weg läuft.


----------



## garak111 (24. September 2012)

@ Fremder123:
So ein pöser, pöööser Jäger, der einfach einen armen low-lvl char umnietet.  

Ne spass beiseite. Gute und richtige Aktion deinerseits. Dafür sind wir auf einem PVP-Server. Da läuft man manchmal vom Geistheiler zur Leiche und dann lässt man andere laufen. Ist halt so. Der Spass würde dann verloren gehen, wenn ein krasses Missverhältnis der Mächte auftritt. Blizzard sollte dies im Auge behalten. 20% zu 80% oder umgekehrt, da ist es vorbei mit dem Spass.

btw: Wieso muss Aegwynn eigentlich in unserem Reampool sein. War schon absolut nervig, viele von diesen Server im LfR ertragen zu müssen, aber es ist grauenhaft von einem Hordler von Ätschwin umgeknallt zu werden. Blizzard überdenke bitte die Zusammensetzung der Reampools, würde euch dafür in mein Gute-Nacht-Gebet mit aufnehmen.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. September 2012)

Aegwynn ist nunmal seit jeher in Blutwurst, genau wie Frostmourne. Hordler von Aegwynn seh ich allerdings in der freien Welt so gut wie gar nicht. Meist Blackrock, Eredar, Nera'Thor, Mannoroth, Kel Thuzad - zumindest an den Knotenpunkten (Dunkles Portal, Dalaran, HdZ-Portstein in Tanaris, Area 52 usw.).


----------



## Omidas (24. September 2012)

Naja ich bin mal auf morgen so gespannt: Wenn die Jagdsaison auf Pandaren eröffnet ist^^
Die ersten Gebiete wo PvP möglich wird werden doch vor Gankern, die noch kein MoP gekauft haben, 
nur so überquellen. Wenn das jetzt schon unangenehm manchen aufstößt wird das morgen der Kataklysmus

Aber generell weiß ich nicht ob Blizzard sich mit zu gut gefüllten Gebieten allgemein einen gefallen tut.

Die meisten hier werden ja schon eher als MMO Veteranen zu bezeichnen sein.
Aber was passiert mit den neuen Spielern. Blizzard hatte mal gesagt, das ein beträchtlicher Teil recht
früh wieder aufhört. Wenn die jetzt auf volle Zonen treffen mit entsprechendem Chat Griefing etc. Und
selbst mit normalen Spielern die einfach nur erfahrener und somit schneller sind. Auch ohne Griefing
wird ein neuer Spieler schlechte Karten haben wenns um Killquest geht.
Und wenn er dann am besten irgendwann raus findet was jetzt der Unterschied zwischen PvE und PvP
Server ist. Ich bezweifel da eher, das die sich dann denken werden: "Was für eine schöne belebte Welt"^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. September 2012)

Und nochmal meine Frage:

Wenn man auf einem PvE-Server spielt und man (ausversehen) in einer CRZ mit einem PvP-Server gelandet ist, wird man automatisch PvP geflaggt oder nicht?

Wenn nein, dann kann man doch auch nicht angegriffen werden, oder haben sie da was geändert?


----------



## Fremder123 (24. September 2012)

Omidas schrieb:


> Die meisten hier werden ja schon eher als MMO Veteranen zu bezeichnen sein.
> Aber was passiert mit den neuen Spielern. Blizzard hatte mal gesagt, das ein beträchtlicher Teil recht
> früh wieder aufhört. Wenn die jetzt auf volle Zonen treffen mit entsprechendem Chat Griefing etc. Und
> selbst mit normalen Spielern die einfach nur erfahrener und somit schneller sind. Auch ohne Griefing
> ...


Tja, diese sensiblen Wesen (wer sagt eigentlich immer dass "Neulinge" empfindsame Rehlein sein müssen) hatten bisher eine leere Welt, dafür alle Quests sofort verfügbar. Jetzt eine volle Welt und mal einen toten Questmob. Wem das nicht gefällt sollte Spiele wie Guild Wars 1 spielen - da ist alles hübsch instanziert.



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und nochmal meine Frage:
> Wenn man auf einem PvE-Server spielt und man (ausversehen) in einer CRZ mit einem PvP-Server gelandet ist, wird man automatisch PvP geflaggt oder nicht?
> Wenn nein, dann kann man doch auch nicht angegriffen werden, oder haben sie da was geändert?


So wie ich das verstehe richtet sich das nach dem Gruppenführer. Spielst Du allein und auf einem PvE-Server ist alles paletti. Spielst Du bspw. per Real ID mit einem PvPler und dieser ist Gruppenleader, bist Du in dem Moment auch dauerhaft geflaggt. Doofkatze hat doch die Aussage hier irgendwo gepostet, da steht das so in etwa drin.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. September 2012)

Dann spielen scheinbar doch sehr viele Spieler auf PvP-Servern oder sind in Real-ID-Gruppen mit Spielern, die auf PvP-Servern spielen. Kommt einem zumindest so vor, wenn man überall lesen darf, dass man nur noch von anderen Spielern angegriffen wird.....


----------



## Fremder123 (24. September 2012)

Oder die Mehrheit - PvEler - schreibt einfach nix, da sie ja nicht angegriffen werden.


----------



## Omidas (25. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Tja, diese sensiblen Wesen (wer sagt eigentlich immer dass "Neulinge" empfindsame Rehlein sein müssen) hatten bisher eine leere Welt, dafür alle Quests sofort verfügbar. Jetzt eine volle Welt und mal einen toten Questmob. Wem das nicht gefällt sollte Spiele wie Guild Wars 1 spielen - da ist alles hübsch instanziert.[...]



Wer sagt den was von "Rehlein"? Es geht um normale Spieler mit normaler Frustatiosnschwelle.
Aber die WoW Community in solch großen Zahlen gleicht ja eher einem Löwenkäfig. Da macht es
nichts aus, ob du ein normaler Mensch oder Reh bist, wenn du da unvorbereitet rein geschmissen
wirst^^

Und warum GW1 spielen? WoW geht doch eh - bis auf CRZ - in Richtung GW1. Szenarios sind doch
das selbe was es dort schon immer gab


----------



## Fremder123 (25. September 2012)

Omidas schrieb:


> Wer sagt den was von "Rehlein"?


Ich. Ihr tut immer so, als wäre jeder Spieler der WoW zum ersten Mal testet ein verschüchterter 7jähriger. Dem kann man natürlich unmöglich zumuten dass eine Quest nicht unmittelbar abgeschlossen werden kann. Erinnert euch mal an eure Anfänge... seid ihr wegen derlei Unbill in Tränen ausgebrochen?

Gestern war, passend zum Abschied von Cataclysm, der Abend des Zorns. Die Allianz hat sich zusammengetan und ein letztes Mal all die Verbrechen, welche seit Tagen am Dunklen Portal durch blutdürstende Mörderbanden der Horde verübt wurden, gesühnt. Ich hab ja mittlerweile dazugelernt (ja, erstaunlich aber wahr) und meide das Portal von Sturmwind in die Verwüsteten Lande. Mit dem Greif ist es nicht allzuweit, also flog ich zu Burg Nethergarde und wollte von dort mittels Flugmount die marodierende Horde umgehen. Anfangs bot sich bei Erreichen des Portals auch das gewohnte Bild... Hordespieler von allen möglichen Blutdurst-Servern flogen gierig umher und warteten auf einzelne Spieler der Gegenseite, die sie wehrlos abfarmen konnten. Dann aber las ich im Allgemeinchat die Nachricht eines Allianzlers, dass bereits eine kleine Gruppe existiere und jeder, sich zum Gegenschlag entschließe, solle sich melden. Nach kurzem Überlegen entschied ich, dass das vielleicht doch ganz lustig sein könnte und meldete mich.

Und das war eine gute Entscheidung. Die Horde hatte nach der tagelangen Dominanz scheinbar nicht mehr mit irgendwelcher Gegenwehr gerechnet und wurde vollkommen überrumpelt. Die Allianz feierte ein wahres Schlachtfest und fräste alles nieder, was einen roten Namen auf dem Kopf trug. Selbst auf ihren fliegenden Untersätzen waren die Gegner nicht sicher und wurden reihenweise von den Allianz-Fernkämpfern aus dem Himmel geschossen. Teilweise sah es so aus wie bei Azmodan in Diablo 3, wenn er Leichen regnen lässt. So ging das Geplänkel eine ganze Weile. Nach vielleicht 10 Minuten entschied ich für mich, dass der Gerechtigkeit Genüge getan ist und eine weitere TdM-Runde vorm schlafen gehen auf mich wartet. Also durchschritt ich, zum ersten Mal seit Tagen ohne zu sterben, das Tor zur Scherbenwelt. Das tat mal wirklich gut.


----------



## Murfy (25. September 2012)

Finde es cool. 

Alle wieder am rumheulen, weil was eingeführt wurde, worauf Leute lange gewartet haben.

Es ist nunmal ein Onlinespiel. Klar, mag sein, dass es jetzt für einige "zu voll" ist. Aber so ist das Online nunmal. Die Welt soll lebendig wirken und das tat sie vorher nun wirklich garnicht. Man konnte teilweise durch einen Kompletten Kontinent questen, ohne auch nur einen anderen Spieler zu sehen.
Wenn euch sowas stört, dann spielt halt Singleplayer spiele.
Wen das geganke stört, der spielt auf PvE-Realms. Wen es stört nicht kämpfen zu können, wechselt auf PvP.


Und die Aussage dass PvE-Realms zu PvP gezwungen werden kann nur falsch sein. Das würde jeden Sinn eines PvE-Realms nieder machen. Vielleicht war hier jemand auf einem PvE-Realm, kam aus einem BG oder sonst wo her, war also PvP-Aktiv und wunderte sich dann getötet zu werden. Darauf sollte man nämlich schon achten.

Doofkatze hat es hier ja schon mehrfach angesprochen.

mfg


----------



## Quiety (25. September 2012)

Mir gefällt dieses Zusammenlegen einzelner Zonen nicht sonderlich. Ich frage mich, was dieses für Vorteile für den Spieler bietet?
Sicher, das Ganze wirkt wieder voller und lebendiger. Das ist ja schön. Aber welche Vorteile hat der einzelne Spieler davon?
Man findet leichter Spieler zum questen? Sicherlich. Aber wer braucht das? In diesen Gebieten läuft kein Mob mehr rum, den man nicht alleine geplättet bekäm.
Erst mal bedeutet das für mich, dass man wieder öfters auf Respawns von irgendwelchen Mobs wartet, um Quests zu erledigen. Ich war gestern in einem Gebiet in Nordend, sollte dort von ein paar Mobs Dinge besorgen. Als ich in dem Gebiet ankam, waren erst mal alle Mobs platt, und da warteten tatsächlich schon drei Leute, die auch auf das Auftauchen der Mobs gewartet haben.

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Folgendem aus:
Können Spieler anderer Server lesen, was ich in den Allgemeinen Chat schreibe? Vermutlich schon, oder? In diesen Chats werden immer wieder mal Gilden-Werbungen gepostet, oder jemand fragt an, ob ihm jemand etwas verkaufen kann, etc. Ich nehme an, mit Spielern anderer Realms kann man weiterhin nicht handeln, wie das ja auch schon in den Inis der Fall ist, sofern man den Gegenstand nicht gerade in der Ini erhalten hat. Das bedeutet doch alles, dass da haufenweise Leute rumrennen, mit denen ich aber nicht komplett interagieren könnte, und man wird in Zukunft nicht nur von Gilden-Werbung seines eigenen Realms, sondern auch noch anderer Realm bombadiert.

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wieso die das getan haben. Ich meine, klar, das Ganze wirkt erst einmal so, als wäre wieder mehr in WoW los, was es ja eigentlich gar nicht ist. Es sind ja nicht mehr Spieler da. Die Spieler waren nur vorher auf verschiedene Server verteilt. Das Ganze wirkt ein wenig wie eine Mogelpackung. Ich finde, wenn Blizz Spieler schon zusammen legen will, dann sollten die es auch konsequent tun, und Server zusammen legen. Das, was die gerade tun, ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.
So sehe ich das.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (25. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und das war eine gute Entscheidung. Die Horde hatte nach der tagelangen Dominanz scheinbar nicht mehr mit irgendwelcher Gegenwehr gerechnet und wurde vollkommen überrumpelt. Die Allianz feierte ein wahres Schlachtfest und fräste alles nieder, was einen roten Namen auf dem Kopf trug. Selbst auf ihren fliegenden Untersätzen waren die Gegner nicht sicher und wurden reihenweise von den Allianz-Fernkämpfern aus dem Himmel geschossen. Teilweise sah es so aus wie bei Azmodan in Diablo 3, wenn er Leichen regnen lässt. So ging das Geplänkel eine ganze Weile. Nach vielleicht 10 Minuten entschied ich für mich, dass der Gerechtigkeit Genüge getan ist und eine weitere TdM-Runde vorm schlafen gehen auf mich wartet. Also durchschritt ich, zum ersten Mal seit Tagen ohne zu sterben, das Tor zur Scherbenwelt. Das tat mal wirklich gut.



Schöne Geschichte. Finde ich toll, würd ich auch gerne mal wieder erleben. Dank den Cross-Realm-Zones wieder möglich. Ich empfinde solche Erlebnisse als erheblich schöner anstatt das neuste 4xx-Epic zu bekommen.

@Quiety


> Aber welche Vorteile hat der einzelne Spieler davon?



Nichts. Der "einzelne Spieler" ist in einem MMO auch nicht von Bedeutung.



> Ich finde, wenn Blizz Spieler schon zusammen legen will, dann sollten die es auch konsequent tun, und Server zusammen legen. Das, was die gerade tun, ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.



Blizzard ist auf dem Weg weg von getrennten Servern zu gehen, sondern nur noch zu instanzierten Gebieten. Das empfinde ich als positiv. Denn auf Dauer erleichtert es die Zusammenstellung von Gruppen, Gilden und ähnlichem, eben den Gesellschaftsaspekt den ein MMO ausmacht. "Der einzelne Spieler" sollte Singleplayer spielen.

Ich gehe davon aus das mehr und mehr serverungebunden wird. Die nächsten Schritte wären vermutlich X-Realm Post und X-Realm AHs sowie X-Realm Chats. Dann ist der Server nur noch dafür entscheidend wo du dich einloggst und wo der Charakter gespeichert ist, sowie ob du eine Chance auf einen Realmfirst hast.


----------



## Fremder123 (25. September 2012)

Quiety schrieb:


> Können Spieler anderer Server lesen, was ich in den Allgemeinen Chat schreibe? Vermutlich schon, oder?


Ja. Es wird sogar doppelt angezeigt derzeit.



Dominar schrieb:


> Schöne Geschichte. Finde ich toll, würd ich auch gerne mal wieder erleben. Dank den Cross-Realm-Zones wieder möglich. Ich empfinde solche Erlebnisse als erheblich schöner anstatt das neuste 4xx-Epic zu bekommen.


Da wir diesmal die "Gewinner" waren war es natürlich ein gutes Gefühl.^^ Und da ich, so ich denn überhaupt noch weiterspiele (MoP noch nicht gekauft), nicht mehr regelmäßig raiden sondern mich mehr auf die anderen Aspekte des Spiels konzentrieren werde (PvP, Berufe, Petbattle, twinken etc.) sind solche Sachen in der Tat erstrebenswerter. Wie voll die Welt jetzt nach dem MoP-Start sein wird muss sich jetzt zeigen. Hocken alle in den neuen Gebieten rum und es wird wieder so leer wie zuvor oder bleibt die alte Welt belebt wie wir es nun kennengelernt haben? Wir werden sehen.


----------

